# Maxxis Rekon and ikon +



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

Randoms Round One - Eurobike 2015 - Pinkbike

27.5x2.8"

generally dont like reposting others stuff in different forums, but i was pretty stoked to see this so i thought i'd make an exception. with the upcoming chronicle, it looks like maxxis are going to produce a useful range of tyres. interesting the 2.8" for the knobblier ones though....


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

pinkbike blocked for me...please embed


----------



## chocolatemoeze (Jun 22, 2005)

jonshonda said:


> pinkbike blocked for me...please embed


Lol! Erotic content? 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> pinkbike blocked for me...please embed


yeah, what's up with that "site currently in maintenance" when I load from any desktop/laptop, works fine on mobile


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

rekon is the knobblier one !


----------



## bicyclenomad (May 27, 2012)

Very fine indeed


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Rekon looks awesome


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh yeah ikon rear rekon front... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

The Rekon tread pattern looks seriously awesome - I'd run that in a 29x2.5 without a doubt, even if it was a bit compact. Still may run Rekon Front//Ikon Rear in 27" on the same bike, when it's set up for my wife.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Rekon kind of looks like what might happen if an Ardent and HR2 had a baby, very promising indeed, would pair up nice with the WTB TB on the rear I think.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Specs are over here:

INTERBIKE 2015: Fat Bike & Plus-sized tires & wheels - DIRT MERCHANT BIKES


----------



## BikesOnSnow (Jan 23, 2004)

I emailed Maxxis to get and ETA on the Rekon and it sounds like Feb or March. Can't wait!


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

BikesOnSnow said:


> I emailed Maxxis to get and ETA on the Rekon and it sounds like Feb or March. Can't wait!


I'd assume roughly the same for the Ikon+ as well? I definitely want to play around with both tires.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone heard anything new about these? I've called all the major distributors and Maxxis themselves, but everyone acts like I'm crazy when I mention a 2.8 Ikon. Chumba USA were the only ones who even acknowledged that such a thing would eventually exist, but all they really said was that it should be soon-ish.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

COLINx86 said:


> Anyone heard anything new about these?


I was told by a guy at Maxxis that we're looking at early April.


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

I was also told March but late March early April and that they specifically designed the tires to be mounted on 45mm inner width rims. I already bought but haven't yet built some Easton ARC 30's. Maybe I will wait for the ARC 45's now. Out of all the plus size tires these look to be the most promising to me.


----------



## jnroyal (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like they'll be the stock tires on the new Santa Cruz Hightower 27+. Specs are supposed to be released tomorrow but I'm not sure when the bike (or tires) is actually going to be available.


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

FWIW, they're not even loaded into QBP yet.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Guess I'll have to order some Trax Fatty 2.8's to get me by for a while. Totally agree that the Rekon/Ikon seem to be the most promising options currently.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

id guess soon is right: look here (article about the SC Hightower) and you see rekons... edit: oops! just as jnroyal says in the post below!


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Got this answer today from the Maxxis Facebook page. The Ikon+ and Rekon+ should be available for aftermarket purchase in early April. Both are 27.5x2.80, slightly smaller than other plus tires in order to fit in most 29er bikes.


----------



## pplucena (Dec 25, 2010)

Well, they claim 71mm wide and this is 1mm wider than Vee Bulldozer or Trax fatty 2.8., and much more than a trailblazer or a Nobby Nic.


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

Any news about the rekon?


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

STS said:


> Any news about the rekon?


Here ya go:
Singletrack Magazine | New Maxxis Tyres for 2016


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

But they are not for sale yet, right?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

No 29+


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

STS said:


> But they are not for sale yet, right?


No. I just took a look in QBP, and they aren't even loaded in there yet.


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

A1an said:


> No 29+


If this is true, they are probably missing out on a lot of sales. I am still hopeful for an Ikon 29x3.0 or 29x2.8. If they are not releasing it this year, I would bet they have it in the works for the future, or at least something similar.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*Taipei bike show*








Day One Randoms - Taipei Show 2016 - Pinkbike



A1an said:


> No 29+





dirtbyte said:


> If this is true, they are probably missing out on a lot of sales. I am still hopeful for an Ikon 29x3.0 or 29x2.8. If they are not releasing it this year, I would bet they have it in the works for the future, or at least something similar.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

First ride will be today.










Questions...

No, they are not available yet.

Yes, I know how much they weigh. I don't think I can share that information tho (yet). Basically, I'm a Southeast US grassroots sponsored rider. I was supposed to be kinda hush-hush about the whole thing, but now that the tires are out there on so many Santa Hightowers, the "embargo" has been lifted. I will say that the weight is right there in the "not too heavy to consider them for every day riding and racing/not too light to deem them fragile" zone.

Bottom bracket height change from my Ardent 2.4/Ardent Race 2.2 on NOX Farlow rims to the Rekon/Ikon on NOX Kitsuma rims was right around 1/4". I'm cool with that, as it now sits at 12" almost on the nose. That's my minimum happy distance. Measured roll-out of the front wheel went from 2,302 to 2,205mm.

I gained about a half pound... but that was more due to the heavier rim and the additional 16 spokes (24 spoke VS 32 spoke wheels). I say "about" because this is comparing two freshly set up tires with two scoops of Trucker Co Cream VS two tires that have been mounted for some time.


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

I hate you and love you at the same time. Is that normal?

As a fellow Southeast rider, I'm interested in your thoughts on the tires and rims since I'm wanting to go with that exact combo later this year albeit on a Canfield Riot.


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

teamdicky said:


> First ride will be today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I SUPER DISAPPOINTED they are not making them in 29+.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Looks like full production version Dicky, how come you're only now getting on a set of these? Did you proto test these or is this your first experience? These are the 650B+ tyres I've been patiently waiting on, do think that in not too long a time Maxxis will offer them as 29+ as well, or at least I hope so, don't like the Chronicle really at all.


----------



## TheUnknownRider (Oct 2, 2015)

Any actual width measurements yet?

Maxxis had already claimed them to be in the 800 - 900g range depending on Exo vs Snakeskin sidewall. Not sure why it'd be any secret to list the info unless it went way off on either side of their already released info.


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

TheUnknownRider said:


> Any actual width measurements yet?


Ditto. I'd love to know the width on the Kitsuma rims.

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

teamdicky said:


> First ride will be today.


Neg rep headed your way.

kicksdirtoutofjealousy


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

LyNx said:


> Looks like full production version Dicky, how come you're only now getting on a set of these? Did you proto test these or is this your first experience? These are the 650B+ tyres I've been patiently waiting on, do think that in not too long a time Maxxis will offer them as 29+ as well, or at least I hope so, don't like the Chronicle really at all.


When they announced these tires, I became way more interested in trying 27.5+ on my Vertigo. Nothing else even got me close to sinking money into wheels. The tread pattern was what I wanted, and the weights they published were where I was hoping they would be.

I'm no longer doing proto stuff with Maxxis. Not sure what happened there. I was on the email list, and now I'm not. Maybe I turned in too many reviews saying " they are round and black."

The Chronicle, while fun on dry trails in Charlotte, was not what I was looking for. A little too much tire in terms of weight and size, and not quite enough knobs when things got slippery.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Mine are EXO TR. Since I'm not sure if they are true production, I'm not comfortable give out the weight. Suffice to say, they do not make me sad at all... and I'm comfortable with the weight of an Ardent 2.4 and really hate anything that pushes even close to 1,000 grams.

Any width measurements I do would be sorta half ass. I don't have calipers, and don't really have a need to own them. I either like a tire or don't. 

I could hold my measuring tape against it, but I know that would be pretty pointless.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

I should have a couple rides in by Monday. One trail with plenty of fast, bumpy sections. Another with some slower tech-chunk. I'll have something up on the blog on Monday/Tuesday and will link it here.

I can say that today's ride was terribly grin-inducing. Terribly.


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

Just what my wallet didn't want to hear.

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Colin+M said:


> Just what my wallet didn't want to hear.
> 
> Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


I'm gonna do what I can to hate them ASAP... so as to not make my three other sets of 29er wheels obsolete.


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

I'll be glad to relocate them to Georgia if you find that you can't control yourself 

How are the Nox Kitsuma's?

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Colin+M said:


> I'll be glad to relocate them to Georgia if you find that you can't control yourself
> 
> How are the Nox Kitsuma's?
> 
> Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


Kitsumas are donkey wide and a nice tight fit. No tricks to inflate the tires.

I want to not be in love so quickly. Fighting it... looking down at a non-29er tire is scary looking.


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

As a 29 only rider for the past 6 years, I feel all kinds of dirty. 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

I


Colin+M said:


> As a 29 only rider for the past 6 years, I feel all kinds of dirty.
> 
> Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


I took an extra long shower with an SOS pas this evening.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

Colin+M said:


> As a 29 only rider for the past 6 years, I feel all kinds of dirty.


Same... I'm sure I'll get over it pretty quickly after my shiny new Mojo3 arrives, though!


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

Just saw these along with the High Roller II in 27.5 x 2.8 at the Taipei Cycle Show and they look impressive. ONZA also has a 27.5 x 2.85 tire called the Canis that looks pretty nice as well.....


----------



## il_tamba (Mar 6, 2016)

Where is possible to buy Rekon+ and Ikon+? On the maxxis' website there is not available those tires...


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

Not available to us mere mortals until April. 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheUnknownRider (Oct 2, 2015)

teamdicky said:


> Mine are EXO TR. Since I'm not sure if they are true production, I'm not comfortable give out the weight. Suffice to say, they do not make me sad at all... and I'm comfortable with the weight of an Ardent 2.4 and really hate anything that pushes even close to 1,000 grams.
> 
> Any width measurements I do would be sorta half ass. I don't have calipers, and don't really have a need to own them. I either like a tire or don't.
> 
> I could hold my measuring tape against it, but I know that would be pretty pointless.


u useless, leave now!

j/k


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Doh... wrong spot in the thread.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

I've been told I can fire away with the weights.

The tires that I have are "full-on final spec, 3C MaxxTerra/EXO/TR Rekon+ and Dual Compound/EXO/TR Ikon+."

They were both 780grams, weighed on a Feedback hanging scale which is accurate up to the 1/1000kg.


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

Good grief, my pulse is erratic. 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

Personally I am hoping these measure no larger than a 2.8 on the Nox Kitsuma's as I am jamming these in a 29er with a non boost Fox 36.

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Colin+M said:


> Good grief, my pulse is erratic.


Seriously. Coming from my regular setup of 2.4 Ardent/2.2 Ardent Race at 800/750 grams respectively (weighed on the same scale), I was stoked. The weight difference is basically the same as the margin of error on my scale.

Had they came out over 900 grams, I woulda been a little meh about the weight. If they were closer to 700 grams, I'd be concerned about durability.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Colin+M said:


> Personally I am hoping these measure no larger than a 2.8 on the Nox Kitsuma's as I am jamming these in a 29er with a non boost Fox 36.


I put the front wheel in my Pike for a quick look see. Tons of clearance. I wouldn't even think twice.


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

Just stop it!

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

teamdicky said:


> They were both 780grams, weighed on a Feedback hanging scale which is accurate up to the 1/1000kg.


Shut up and take my money!!1

Seriously, I need these in my life...


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

teamdicky said:


> Bottom bracket height change from my Ardent 2.4/Ardent Race 2.2 on NOX Farlow rims to the Rekon/Ikon on NOX Kitsuma rims was right around 1/4". I'm cool with that, as it now sits at 12" almost on the nose. That's my minimum happy distance. Measured roll-out of the front wheel went from 2,302 to 2,205mm.


looks sweet!
question: if the roll out for the Rekon is 2205mm, that gives a diameter of 701mm - is that right? that would be pretty small? i'd have thought it would be nearer the 725-730 range? (2302 is 730 or so and I'm guessing your ardent is 745 ish?/roll out 2340 or so) [nerdover&out]


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

dRjOn said:


> looks sweet!
> question: if the roll out for the Rekon is 2205mm, that gives a diameter of 701mm - is that right? that would be pretty small? i'd have thought it would be nearer the 725-730 range? (2302 is 730 or so and I'm guessing your ardent is 745 wish?/roll out 2340 or so) [nerdover&out]


Not sure if it matters, but a wise man once convinced me to do my roll out measurements at the pressure I'll be riding with my butt in the saddle.

The Ikon rear measured 2264mm (actual) when I just ran tape around it trying to compare tires sizes for gearing... because I didn't feel like cleaning more White Out off the floor.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

interesting! thanks much. i guess a more compressible tyre (lower pressure) would have quite a bit less roll out - just as you measured....food for thought (there is another b+ Vertigo in the planning stages ;-)~ )


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

dRjOn said:


> interesting! thanks much. i guess a more compressible tyre (lower pressure) would have quite a bit less roll out - just as you measured


My friend is very anal when it comes to data, and when I told him I was measuring my tire by just wrapping a tape around it, he was aghast.

"Data fail."

He convinced me that everything I was doing was wrong. So much extra effort, especially considering my data collector is just Cateye Strada. But knowing my information would be all wrong... I couldn't handle it.

Doh... and so those two numbers would be a "rolled-out,' compressed Rekon at 13PSI VS the actual measured Ikon at 17PSI.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

heh! i wouldn't have thought it would be so different - that goes to show...i guess if data is to be collected it at least should be as accurate as useful/possible....

will be interested how you find them -


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

First post about the new 27.5+ set up with Ikon/Rekon tires... on a 29er. Ride stuff up tomorrow.

Bad Idea Racing: Accepting the new "Plus size"


----------



## fritZman (Jan 9, 2004)

Any news of a full 3.0" width for the 27.5?


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

fritZman said:


> Any news of a full 3.0" width for the 27.5?


Maxxis already has a 3.0 Chronicle in the 27.5 size.

Chronicle | Maxxis Tires USA


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Where's the 3.25" version!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah, but it kind of sucks :skep: Sure didn't impress me, not like the CST BFT I tested, sadly that has not shown up on CSTs site yet, wish it would, very nice tyre.



teamdicky said:


> Maxxis already has a 3.0 Chronicle in the 27.5 size.
> 
> Chronicle | Maxxis Tires USA


Did I read the writer up correctly, you're running the Ikon on the front and Rekon on the rear? To me I'd think to be running them the other way around, knobs look much more substantial on the Rekon.



teamdicky said:


> First post about the new 27.5+ set up with Ikon/Rekon tires... on a 29er. Ride stuff up tomorrow.
> 
> Bad Idea Racing: Accepting the new "Plus size"


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

LyNx said:


> Yeah, but it kind of sucks :skep: Sure didn't impress me, not like the CST BFT I tested, sadly that has not shown up on CSTs site yet, wish it would, very nice tyre.


Yeah, I've tried/ridden both of those. The Chronicle doesn't seem to have enough knob the get gnarly and has kinda fallen into the tire of choice for rigid bike riding amateur homeless personning.


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

I am keeping my fingers crossed for a 2.8 (or 3.0) 29er Ikon...


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

First couple rides right here...

So far, I'm impressed.

Bad Idea Racing: First ride, Non-nonplussed


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

OK, so you've had them mounted a while and a few rides, what casing width are you getting at those PSIs?


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

LyNx said:


> OK, so you've had them mounted a while and a few rides, what casing width are you getting at those PSIs?


Eyeballing it with a ruler, 66-67mm. On this rim:


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

LyNx said:


> Did I read the writer up correctly, you're running the Ikon on the front and Rekon on the rear? To me I'd think to be running them the other way around, knobs look much more substantial on the Rekon.


It looked to me like all the 27+ Hightower Demo bikes were set up that way, and the first EuroBike pictures I looked at the tread patterns and assumed that the Rekon FRONT//Ikon REAR was the 27+ equivalent of running a 2.4Ardent/2.35Ikon for trail bike setups.

Climbing on a rigid setup might be a completely good reason to run the Rekon rear, but I assumed that running the knobbier tire out front would be a better grip balance on the tires.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry. Didn't catch this part. I'm running the Rekon up front. 

I always run knobbier up front, more fast rolling in the rear.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Have you ever considered mixing 29 with 27.5+? Would you try it just to see the differences are, and whether or not there's more benefit front or rear with them? After reading some reviews on the Foes Mixer, I'm very curious...


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Varaxis said:


> Have you ever considered mixing 29 with 27.5+? Would you try it just to see the differences are, and whether or not there's more benefit front or rear with them? After reading some reviews on the Foes Mixer, I'm very curious...


I thought about it, but I'm honestly enjoying the volume and traction of the 27.5+ up front too much.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Tried it, with 29 in back, missed the traction and swapped back


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Tried it on the Paradox HT when I only had the WTB Trailblazer 2.8" 650B, so put that in the rear on an Asym i35 and On One Chunky Monkey on Dually 45 in front, had no trouble, liked it just fine, have since gotten a couple more 650B+ tyres and been running F&R 650B+ and like that also. Thinking of going for a WTB Asyn i35 29er rim and Chunky Monkey 2.4" as a permanent option. You need a big tyre with lots of grip to match with what you get from the PLUS tyre in the rear.



Varaxis said:


> Have you ever considered mixing 29 with 27.5+? Would you try it just to see the differences are, and whether or not there's more benefit front or rear with them? After reading some reviews on the Foes Mixer, I'm very curious...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

When are these sposed to hit retail again???? Thought things were going fairly well with the WTB tyres, but been riding just dry, took them on my fav super tech, steep, rocky, rooty, moss covered trail this morning and there'd been a shower and they frightened the crap out of me, walked that entire section, which when on Maxxis I usually ride, now clued into why they (WTB) roll so fast.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

LyNx said:


> When are these sposed to hit retail again????


Pretty sure they said early April.


----------



## pplucena (Dec 25, 2010)

The non boost Fox 36 has enough room for 27.5 3.0 tyres. No problem at all: I have ride Purgatory and now Veetire Crown Gen 3.0


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

pplucena said:


> The non boost Fox 36 has enough room for 27.5 3.0 tyres. No problem at all: I have ride Purgatory and now Veetire Crown Gen 3.0


What rims?

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## pplucena (Dec 25, 2010)

36mm inner but I think that you have no problem with 40 or even 45


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd be using 36mm ID, so that's perfect. Thanks! 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyinmike (Dec 17, 2005)

pplucena said:


> The non boost Fox 36 has enough room for 27.5 3.0 tyres. No problem at all: I have ride Purgatory and now Veetire Crown Gen 3.0


I don't know that I can totally agree with that 
I have a 2015 Fox36 RC2 it is a non boost 29er version
with a NobbyNic2.8 on a Derby Rim it is pretty close at the sidewall of the tire
the Fox 36 has a big sharp bulge there.. 
with the NN2.8 there is less then 2-3mm clearance while spinning the tire
maybe the 27.5 Fox36 moves that bulge away from that part of the tire
But, I would use a Boost fork with a Plus tire. I'm not too happy about having to buy a new fork to run the bigger tire.
I also tried it in a 27.5 Pike clearance is 3-4mm it worked, the tire didn't rub. 
but, it is REAL close..
riding in mud would be out of the question


----------



## pplucena (Dec 25, 2010)

I have been running a Purgatory and a Crown Gen 3.0 1 year with no problem at all in a 29" 2015 fox 36.
Nobby nic 2.8 and trail blazer 2.8 are smaller in diameter than 3.0 tires. Maybe this is the reason. But anyway the part that is closer is, as you said, the sidewall that has 3mm of clearance, and this part has never touch the fork in 1 year in my case. The sidewall is not going to keep mud and even if you has a touch there is not an important part of the fork, you could dremel it with no risk. Just put a plastic tape in this part and ride. The fox 36 29" is by far better fork than the boost one, and it works perfect with 3.0 tires. I was always talking about a 36 mm inner width rim.


----------



## jon123 (Oct 11, 2009)

How do the Rekon and Ikon compare in diameter to the NN 2.8?


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

jon123 said:


> How do the Rekon and Ikon compare in diameter to the NN 2.8?


I am interested as well, Hoping it is a little taller than the NN TBH.


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

I checked both of these tires out on a Santa Cruz in Salida, CO last week, and I'm really looking forward to trying them on my Orbea Loki! Just wish they'd at least get loaded into QBP with some sort of an arrival date...


----------



## baitdragger (Feb 6, 2007)

For those of us who can fit a 3.0 tire, any downside to going to these since they are 2.8?


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

I emailed maxxis 2 days ago requesting an update, no response yet. I've seen them in person at my LBS on a Hightower. Rekon looks great, not interested in the ikon at all. Hope they come out soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skarecrow (Feb 15, 2016)

Will the 2.8 size fit ok on 50mm rims? I wish they were at least 3.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I think you're missing the point of these tyres, like WTB, Maxxis has seen a lot of interest from people looking to retrofit B+ into their existing 29er frames and as such, 2.8" in general is about as big as most will accept. All I'm wanting is something closer to 2.8" than my WTB and a decent compound so I don't feel like I'm trying to ride on ice when things get wet. I also hope that later on down the line Maxxis consider making a 3" and maybe a 3.25-3.5" version of these, in 29+ guise, as I'd love to run one upfront on my rigid coupled with a 2.8" out back, as that's all that will fit.



Skarecrow said:


> Will the 2.8 size fit ok on 50mm rims? I wish they were at least 3.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

thats a good point, but i wonder if there is also an element of tyre construction constraints in there as well. The sidewalls of plus tyres, at least for more aggressive riding - where, say, the Hightower is going to be used (at least ideally!) - are not currently supportive enough on the biggest tyres for the most part. 

bigger tyres seem to have a more 'linear' response to impact - a pressure/volume effect, like bigger air cans on shocks - in other words, when you hit something, its got a higher chance of leading to a rim strike at the pressures that are most useful to get the cush/traction out of them. the harder you hit and the faster you go, the more this will occur. smaller tyres will ramp up pressure and resist impacts better i suppose. in which case you rely on the suspension for the shock absorption and chatter reduction. 

I wonder if 2.8, or there abouts, is also the limit of the current sidewall/casing support for a tyre before they start to become too compromised for faster/more aggressive riding. 

it will be interesting to see how the next crop of plus tyres behave - like the 29+ minion for example. i have several 2.3 and 2.5 minions and the construction means i get the best out of them at <17psi - which relative to other tyres i have used is a drop of 3-4 psi. that has got to be casing construction.

maybes, anyway!

I also want good 3+" tyres, rather than 2.6-2.8, but i want them to behave well and not weigh a ton or be unresponsive! which is a big ask...it will come though....the current crop of 3" tyres like chronicles and chupa's are great for relatively dry, relatively mild terrain, but I'm preferring my hodag for when it gets muddier or sketchier in general...


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2016)

dRjOn said:


> thats a good point, but i wonder if there is also an element of tyre construction constraints in there as well. The sidewalls of plus tyres, at least for more aggressive riding - where, say, the Hightower is going to be used (at least ideally!) - are not currently supportive enough on the biggest tyres for the most part.
> 
> bigger tyres seem to have a more 'linear' response to impact - a pressure/volume effect, like bigger air cans on shocks - in other words, when you hit something, its got a higher chance of leading to a rim strike at the pressures that are most useful to get the cush/traction out of them. the harder you hit and the faster you go, the more this will occur. smaller tyres will ramp up pressure and resist impacts better i suppose. in which case you rely on the suspension for the shock absorption and chatter reduction.
> 
> I wonder if 2.8, or there abouts, is also the limit of the current sidewall/casing support for a tyre before they start to become too compromised for faster/more aggressive riding.


i concur with your thinking about the sidewall limits.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Good point Djorn and very valid. Most people want big, but don't want top pay the weight penalty it brings, so making them does not make good sense, or at least at this time. Also, the market for 2.8" B+ tyres is there with SC and Scott both opting to not go bigger saying that the tyres start to affect how the bike feels and reacts and from my little experience with 29+ and B+ on my rigid, HT and FS, it definitely does come into play for more than just small trail chatter as you get bigger, you have to start to think about and incorporating it into your suspension tuning.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2016)

LyNx said:


> you have to start to think about and incorporating it into your suspension tuning.


this was and is becoming more obvious to folks as they purchase and convert to plus sizing. I enjoy the challenge suspension tuning presents so i relish in it but a good majority of folks shy away from it like it's the devil. The art of tuning actually behooves them to learn if they dare..


----------



## rfxc (Oct 18, 2004)

Are these tires at distributors yet? Anyone hear an ETA?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Nope, not in my looking and asking. Sent off an e-mail to Maxxis last night in hopes of getting a better idea when they'll start to become available.



rfxc said:


> Are these tires at distributors yet? Anyone hear an ETA?


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

I just looked in QBP again, and they're not listed in there yet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2016)

how about now??


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

I asked on their Facebook page: "you should start seeing rekon and ikon in local shops in next few weeks. The minions and high rollers still a few months out."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I read through the thread, but didn't see any solid caliper measurements, but I take it the consensus is that these will be narrower than claimed for retrofitting purposes?


----------



## shermanb (Jun 23, 2013)

What's the retail price of these tires?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Not available retail yet, not even in distributors web sites, so no one knows for sure, but would expect somewhere around the usual price Maxxis go for, like the Chronicles' pricing, which runs between $95-125 USD each depending on casing and compound. Would be nice if it were closer to normal tyres pricing though.



shermanb said:


> What's the retail price of these tires?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Anyone speak or read Norwegian? Found what appears to be a Norwegian site that has the Rekon listed, but not sure of price or if they actually have them in stock,
http://www.deler.no/Produkter/Dekk/...-x-28-120tpi-780gr-MaxxSpeed07608-p0000210838


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

Asked, they say ETA end of May


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Berserker26 (Feb 13, 2014)

What's going to roll better on hardpack? Ikon or the Chronicles?


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

http://www.bikemag.com/gear/compone...t-ride-maxxis-forekaster/#zTkZT0SPIRExmAX5.97

This is a review of maxxis forecaster tire but at the bottom there is some info on additional models. On the rekon + they say it will set you back a pretty penny at $120-$130 USC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

nyrangerfan222 said:


> http://www.bikemag.com/gear/compone...t-ride-maxxis-forekaster/#zTkZT0SPIRExmAX5.97
> 
> This is a review of maxxis forecaster tire but at the bottom there is some info on additional models. On the rekon + they say it will set you back a pretty penny at $120-$130 USC.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want the Forekaster!

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Dang, that takes it of my list, can't afford that.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

jsalas2 said:


> Dang, that takes it of my list, can't afford that.


Seriously. Unless its competitively priced, theres a lot less reason to go maxxis over the nobby nics, especially since they can be had right now, and for as cheap as the 60 to 70 dollar range.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Except when you get onto some wet/slippery rocks or roots, then the $$ are well worth it for Maxxis. Sadly in the interim to get something better than the WTBs I've been running for wet conditions, I've got some Nobby Nics coming.



GuitsBoy said:


> Seriously. Unless its competitively priced, theres a lot less reason to go maxxis over the nobby nics, especially since they can be had right now, and for as cheap as the 60 to 70 dollar range.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I dont ride enough wet anything to make enough of a difference to me, but the maxxis have always set up sooooooo much better tubeless, at least on my regular 27.5 bike. Where I ride, I dont notice much difference between my ardents, schwalbes, or contis, but the tubeless setup would be enough to sway me towards maxxis. But not at full price, thats for sure.


----------



## rfxc (Oct 18, 2004)

GuitsBoy said:


> Seriously. Unless its competitively priced, theres a lot less reason to go maxxis over the nobby nics, especially since they can be had right now, and for as cheap as the 60 to 70 dollar range.


Except that you'll have to buy double the quantity of schwalbe tires... as the maxxis tires will last twice as long.


----------



## vidwiz (Sep 18, 2008)

Some more plus size info:

First Ride: New Maxxis 27plus, 27.5 and 29 Inch Tires


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

They're up on the Maxxis site

Rekon+ | Maxxis Tires USA


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2016)

StumpyandhisBike said:


> They're up on the Maxxis site


that's progress


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

The Rekon and the HRII 2.8 are looking good! Now we just need them in stock soon and further info on the "true" size of the new sneaks! Can Justin from DirtRag chime in??


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah, but not in the shop yet  I ordered a set of Nobby Nics to get me by until I can get these.



nvphatty said:


> that's progress
> 
> 
> StumpyandhisBike said:
> ...


----------



## ticketchecker (Mar 18, 2010)

building a set of i35's soon, really don't want to buy a set of tires just to get me by until these babies come in. 

7 come 11 buy baby a new pair of shoes!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2016)

ticketchecker said:


> building a set of i35's soon, really don't want to buy a set of tires just to get me by until these babies come in.
> 
> 7 come 11 buy baby a new pair of shoes!!!


as am i so eeeeyoooooooleven!!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Not worried, I have enough bikes that will eventually prob get some 650B+love, if not also have lots of guys with 29ers I'm sure would love to give B+ a go. Still would like them to give B+ a proper go on the chunky, rocky, rooty trails here, especially in the wet, as my experience with the WTB rubber was scary to say the least 



StumpyandhisBike said:


> They're up on the Maxxis site
> 
> Rekon+ | Maxxis Tires USA





ticketchecker said:


> building a set of i35's soon, really don't want to buy a set of tires just to get me by until these babies come in.
> 
> 7 come 11 buy baby a new pair of shoes!!!


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

They were going to be in the shops at early April....April finishes soon


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Ikon+ and Rekon loaded in QBP now, with an availability date of 05/06/2016.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2016)

chrisgardner73 said:


> the ikon+ and rekon loaded in qbp now, with an availability date of 05/06/2016.


woot!!:thumbsup: any pricing??


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

nvphatty said:


> woot!!:thumbsup: any pricing??


Unfortunately, MSRP was not listed for them at this time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2016)

chrisgardner73 said:


> Unfortunately, MSRP was not listed for them at this time.


thanks for the update.


----------



## ticketchecker (Mar 18, 2010)

Dang it, just ordered a WTB Bridger/Trail Boss combo both 3.0. I might be interested in selling the set for what I paid which is $91.42 plus ship to you.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

From the Maxxis Facebook page,


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I have a set ordered through my local distributor and from the price he gave me and prices paid for HR2s he just brought in compared to US pricing, I'd guess they're going to be around the $120 US.



nvphatty said:


> woot!!:thumbsup: any pricing??


----------



## D_Man (Jan 7, 2004)

LyNx said:


> I have a set ordered through my local distributor and from the price he gave me and prices paid for HR2s he just brought in compared to US pricing, I'd guess they're going to be around the $120 US.


Making those Schwalbe prices ordered from Germany look better and better. I may be riding the 2.8 Nobby Nics for a while now ...


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2016)

LyNx said:


> I have a set ordered through my local distributor and from the price he gave me and prices paid for HR2s he just brought in compared to US pricing, I'd guess they're going to be around the $120 US.


steep. thanks for the info sir.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Maxxis just released a promo video for the tyres and they are now available on their web store, $120US for the EXO/TR/DC and $130 for the EXO/TR/3C as I had guessed.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2016)

LyNx said:


> Maxxis just released a promo video for the tyres and they are now available on their web store, $120US for the EXO/TR/DC and $130 for the EXO/TR/3C as I had guessed.


:yikes: nice vid though.


----------



## artnshel (Jul 10, 2004)

LyNx said:


> Maxxis just released a promo video for the tyres and they are now available on their web store, $120US for the EXO/TR/DC and $130 for the EXO/TR/3C as I had guessed.


I think this pricing is absurd and I'm a little PO'ed! Until that pricing was confirmed I've been jonesing to get my hands on a Rekon. Right now I have a Nobby Nic 2.8 as a rear and I've punctured and pinched it at the bead multiple times. I need something beefier in the rear and I was hoping the Rekon would be it. However $120-$130 is full on fat bike tire pricing and no one else that I'm aware of is pricing their plus tires like that. I'll vote with my dollars and pass on the Maxxis Rekon. I think you should do the same.


----------



## Berserker26 (Feb 13, 2014)

artnshel said:


> I think this pricing is absurd and I'm a little PO'ed! Until that pricing was confirmed I've been jonesing to get my hands on a Rekon. Right now I have a Nobby Nic 2.8 as a rear and I've punctured and pinched it at the bead multiple times. I need something beefier in the rear and I was hoping the Rekon would be it. However $120-$130 is full on fat bike tire pricing and no one else that I'm aware of is pricing their plus tires like that. I'll vote with my dollars and pass on the Maxxis Rekon. I think you should do the same.


The Chupa from Bontrager is the same price.


----------



## mothertruckinsteve (Mar 8, 2015)

artnshel said:


> I think this pricing is absurd and I'm a little PO'ed! Until that pricing was confirmed I've been jonesing to get my hands on a Rekon. Right now I have a Nobby Nic 2.8 as a rear and I've punctured and pinched it at the bead multiple times. I need something beefier in the rear and I was hoping the Rekon would be it. However $120-$130 is full on fat bike tire pricing and no one else that I'm aware of is pricing their plus tires like that. I'll vote with my dollars and pass on the Maxxis Rekon. I think you should do the same.


Vee Trax Fattys were $120 on initial release, I think I paid around $110 for Fat B Nimbles when they came out. I'm not saying I like the price, but sadly Maxxis isn't doing anything unprecedented here. My Schwalbes still have a good bit of life left. Hopefully, there will be some better deals out there when I'm in need of new tires.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

As others have said, they're not the only ones, and yes I normally vote with my wallet, but when it comes to tyres, for the trails and conditions I like to ride, nothing seems to beat Maxxis. The WTBs I had on initially rolled fine and seemed to grip fine in loose and dry, but once I put them on my sort of trails, steep, rocky, rooty, covered in moss and wet, I was walking where I normally ride, tyres just had NO inkling of any sort of grip or traction, scared the crap out of me.

We've just now finally started getting some rain after 5 days of overcast, so may give the NN a go on that same trail to see how they go, although not sure as I got the PaceStar and not TrailStar compound.The Rekons I have coming are the EXO/TR 3c ones, so expect the same fantastic wet condition grip I normally get from that casing and compound.



artnshel said:


> I think this pricing is absurd and I'm a little PO'ed! Until that pricing was confirmed I've been jonesing to get my hands on a Rekon. Right now I have a Nobby Nic 2.8 as a rear and I've punctured and pinched it at the bead multiple times. I need something beefier in the rear and I was hoping the Rekon would be it. However $120-$130 is full on fat bike tire pricing and no one else that I'm aware of is pricing their plus tires like that. I'll vote with my dollars and pass on the Maxxis Rekon. I think you should do the same.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah that pricing is crazy. I just purchased 2 Schwalbe tires for $130. 

The Schwalbe NN and RR has been great so far on rocky, rooty stuff. Much better than the WTB.

I went with the Snakeskin Schwalbe to help avoid punctures.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

I think the pricing on all Mtb tires are pretty nuts considering I just bought tires for the wife's truck that were 150 each. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Even the Big S sells tires half the price of the Maxxis.

Only $55 for the Purgatory Control or Ground Control 27.5 x 3.0


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2016)

prj71 said:


> Yeah that pricing is crazy. I just purchased 2 Schwalbe tires for $130.
> 
> The Schwalbe NN and RR has been great so far on rocky, rooty stuff. Much better than the WTB.


two NN's from merlin for 97.28 :thumbsup:


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

nvphatty said:


> two NN's from merlin for 97.28 :thumbsup:


Dayum!! Good work. I wish I would have known about that place. I acquired two Schwalbe for $130 from ebay. Oh well. Still cheaper than Maxxis.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2016)

prj71 said:


> Dayum!! Good work. I wish I would have known about that place. I acquired two Schwalbe for $130 from ebay. Oh well. Still cheaper than Maxxis.


yea for sure. I'll have the rims tomorrow and most likely the tires on monday.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks but NO thanks Maxxis!
I'll take 2 Nobby Nics over 1 Rekon, even though the Maxxis is better. I've been paying $55 for a 27.5 x 3.25 Traxx Fatty....so Maxxis is off their rocker at $120-$130/tire!!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2016)

prj71 said:


> Yeah that pricing is crazy. I just purchased 2 Schwalbe tires for $130.





NH Mtbiker said:


> Thanks but NO thanks Maxxis!
> I'll take 2 Nobby Nics over 1 Rekon, even though the Maxxis is better. I've been paying $55 for a 27.5 x 3.25 Traxx Fatty....so Maxxis is off their rocker at $120-$130/tire!!


if this pricing holds I can see maxxis only selling 1/4 of what they could have @ $90 per.


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

nvphatty said:


> if this pricing holds I can see maxxis only selling 1/4 of what they could have @ $90 per.


Which means there will be even more available on closeout when the product sits there for to long.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2016)

Zaskar24 said:


> Which means there will be even more available on closeout when the product sits there for to long.


infuggendeed!


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

You guys are being a bit dramatic aren't you? The Chronicle is also on the Maxxis site for $95-$120 but it can be had for 75 bucks all day long. The DHF 29x2.5 is $82 and the Nobby Nic 27.5x2.8 is on the Schwalabe site for $96.81 and nobody is paying that for either. If you want to be one of the firsts to own the Rekon aftermarket then be prepared to pay for it. Otherwise wait til they get into distributors and other retailers.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2016)

StumpyandhisBike said:


> You guys are being a bit dramatic aren't you? The Chronicle is also on the Maxxis site for $95-$120 but it can be had for 75 bucks all day long. The DHF 29x2.5 is $82 and the Nobby Nic 27.5x2.8 is on the Schwalabe site for $96.81 and nobody is paying that for either. If you want to be one of the firsts to own the Rekon aftermarket then be prepared to pay for it. Otherwise wait til they get into distributors and other retailers.


perhaps, but also being frank with initial pricing is all.


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

finally they arrived to bike-components.de
And although they are expensive, cheap compared with USA price, only 76.21€ :yikes:
so ordered


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2016)

STS said:


> finally they arrived to bike-components.de
> And although they are expensive, cheap compared with USA price, only 76.21€ :yikes:
> so ordered


what will they mount on?? please give us width dimensions once mounted.


----------



## Tor (Jan 5, 2013)

STS said:


> finally they arrived to bike-components.de
> And although they are expensive, cheap compared with USA price, only 76.21€ :yikes:
> so ordered


Just ordered one rekon tire  Thx for the info. I have googled all day long


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Actually if you are shipping them to the USA, they're only 63 Euro for the 3C and 50.40 for the Dual :eekster:


STS said:


> finally they arrived to bike-components.de
> And although they are expensive, cheap compared with USA price, only 76.21€ :yikes:
> so ordered


https://www.bike-components.de/en/M...ess-Ready-27-5-Faltreifen-Modell-2017-p49844/
https://www.bike-components.de/en/M...ess-Ready-27-5-Faltreifen-Modell-2017-p49843/


----------



## Pica27 (Aug 19, 2014)

LyNx said:


> Actually if you are shipping them to the USA, they're only 63 Euro for the 3C and 50.40 for the Dual :eekster:
> https://www.bike-components.de/en/M...ess-Ready-27-5-Faltreifen-Modell-2017-p49844/
> https://www.bike-components.de/en/M...ess-Ready-27-5-Faltreifen-Modell-2017-p49843/


entered this link and changed shipping to US. came out at US$85.30 per wheel with shipping for 3C

US$ 70.56 per wheel for Dual Compound


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Has anyone tried to purchase from here. I ordered and paid with paypal, but when I clicked on pay order on paypal it took me back to the shopping cart. Didn't show that order was finalized, so did it again with same results. Hope I didn't double order. Any one else use paypal. Thanks, Great prices by the way, and shipping to US was the same  from 1-4 tires that I checked. Save some more if you get more than one.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I asked Maxxis what rims size they were designed around- these are designed around a 40-45mm ID rim.

I was warned that on a narrower rim the tires were prone to rolling and possibly de-bead in certain situations.


----------



## wadedro (Feb 15, 2012)

TwoTone said:


> I asked Maxxis what rims size they were designed around- these are designed around a 40-45mm ID rim.
> 
> I was warned that on a narrower rim the tires were prone to rolling and possibly de-bead in certain situations.


Really? that sucks. was hoping to run them on the Easton 35mm wheels that came on my Mojo3


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, I guess I'll find out if that's true or not and how good the WTB rim beads are :skep: These'll be going on my WTB Asym i35s, no plans to go for a wider rim for a 2.8" tyre unless absolutely necessary, had no issues so far with the Schwalbe 2.8"s on my i35s.



TwoTone said:


> I asked Maxxis what rims size they were designed around- these are designed around a 40-45mm ID rim.
> 
> I was warned that on a narrower rim the tires were prone to rolling and possibly de-bead in certain situations.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I think that's mostly just disclaimer.

I dont think youll have any issues with a 2.8 on a i35 rim. Maybe if you mounted the 2.8 to an inner 17mm rim, then I could see you potentially rolling it off. I have ZERO concerns about my FBNs coming off my i35s, and they measure 2.9" across.


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm going to mount it on a 35id rim next week
I will post size and pictures


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## wadedro (Feb 15, 2012)

sweet, thanks STS. we'll all appreciate that. cheers


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2016)

wadedro said:


> Really? that sucks. was hoping to run them on the Easton 35mm wheels that came on my Mojo3


mount um up and give it a go.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2016)

STS said:


> I'm going to mount it on a 35id rim next week
> I will post size and pictures


you duh man!!


----------



## TX_CLG (Sep 14, 2010)

jsalas2 said:


> Has anyone tried to purchase from here. I ordered and paid with paypal, but when I clicked on pay order on paypal it took me back to the shopping cart. Didn't show that order was finalized, so did it again with same results. Hope I didn't double order. Any one else use paypal. Thanks, Great prices by the way, and shipping to US was the same from 1-4 tires that I checked. Save some more if you get more than one.


I'm guessing you didn't order at all.

That happened with me as well and if you looked at the URL it ended in "failed". I placed an order with a CC next and got confirmation e-mail. No indication that paypal ever went through either after checking. Still waiting on shipping confirmation though for my order placed two days ago.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks, post if everything works out, tried again today with a cc and got the failed message. Emailed them, but no response yet.


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

STS...me too will be waiting to see the results, especially the casing and knob widths o the i35...


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

Universal has them listed... Not in stock yet though.

https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=80861&category=5793


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

*Rekon+*

Ok, here it is,
It came yesterday in a nice maxxis bag (a present for the first ones?)
Very good weight (796g, claimed 820g), and perfect knobs size
Plain wide promisses (166mm)
I mounted it in a Yishunbike/ACE asym 42mm carbon rim (35mm id)
Normally tyres are hard to mount on these rims, they are very fit (good for low presures), but rekon is a bit loose, too easy to mount :nono:

So first try with stans inside and home-made air compressor could not inflate the tyre :madmax:
As I had not too much time, I used the trick of the kitchen film (works allways 100%), but you can try to use first a tube to seat one side and then have luck with the other

anyway, I hope this will not affect to low preasure + rocks to unseat a bead

Once mounted, wide was 66.4mm, today stretched to 69mm
perfect for me, and very close to the arch of RS Yari 170 27.5" boost (not +)

tomorrow I will try on a track, but it promises a lot of fun


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

And contrary to what maxxis says, 35mmID seems perfect, with wider rims borders will be too exposed to rocks, as the tyre wide are "only" 2.7"


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

STS said:


> As I had not too much time, I used the trick of the kitchen film (works allways 100%)


Can you point me to instructions for this method? Never heard of this before. Looking forward to ride reports!


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

Very easy
Transparent film (used here in Spain for food)
Valve dismounted, Two turns around the wheel (already tubeless), pinch valve, mount tyre and liquid, and then you can inflate without air leak
When inflated just remove the out film (you can use very carefully a cutter, or just by hand)



Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Tor (Jan 5, 2013)

I mounted my tire on a nextie rim. 45mm internal. Easy to mount and mine was actually tighter than my nobby nic. Same measures as STS. 66 thread and 68 casing at 20psi.
Good clearance in a standard 27.5 34 FOX fork.


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

Tor can you measure your overall diameter? From what I can tell in the one pic from STS they have about 717mm which is about 28.23". Am I reading/converting that correctly?


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

They're in stock now! I ordered one each!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2016)

chrisgardner73 said:


> They're in stock now! I ordered one each!


that's only 1/2 the story.....from whom and price please.


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

nvphatty said:


> that's only 1/2 the story.....from whom and price please.


Damn, sorry! I meant to reply to StumpyandhisBike. I got them from Universal Cycles, and the total came to $197.60 with the "VIP10" code. This was for the 3C/EXO version of both tires.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2016)

chrisgardner73 said:


> Damn, sorry! I meant to reply to StumpyandhisBike. I got them from Universal Cycles, and the total came to $197.60 with the "VIP10" code. This was for the 3C/EXO version of both tires.


thank you kindly.


----------



## Berserker26 (Feb 13, 2014)

STS said:


> Very easy
> Transparent film (used here in Spain for food)
> Valve dismounted, Two turns around the wheel (already tubeless), pinch valve, mount tyre and liquid, and then you can inflate without air leak
> When inflated just remove the out film (you can use very carefully a cutter, or just by hand)
> ...


We need a video of this!!


----------



## Agledhill (Feb 25, 2011)

First ride on these tires and I got a rear flat. Same trail I ride everyday with me 29" tires. Has anyone else had any problems with flats? My psi was 15 front, 18 rear.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2016)

Agledhill said:


> First ride on these tires and I got a rear flat. Same trail I ride everyday with me 29" tires. Has anyone else had any problems with flats? My psi was 15 front, 18 rear.


pinch flat? thorn? nail? what was the cause??


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

Not in mine
I saw it enough protected
Do you run it tubeless?
Maybe only bad luck?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Agledhill said:


> First ride on these tires and I got a rear flat. Same trail I ride everyday with me 29" tires. Has anyone else had any problems with flats? My psi was 15 front, 18 rear.


Not being rude, but just about every review of plus bikes I've read, the complaint is tire durability. So yea- other people have problems with flats


----------



## Agledhill (Feb 25, 2011)

Running tubeless with stans. I dropped a 3ft drop in a rock garden and heard the tire blow. There was a hole in the middle of the tread. I put a tube in it for the ride out.


----------



## mglder (Dec 8, 2015)

So you dropped 3ft onto something sharp enough to pierce the tread...... And you are wondering why it happened?

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agledhill (Feb 25, 2011)

mglder said:


> So you dropped 3ft onto something sharp enough to pierce the tread...... And you are wondering why it happened?
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


I ride this same trail 3-4 times a week and take the same lines. The was my first time on my 27.5+ tires. Just wondering if people are having the same experience as me with these tires, or 27.5+ in general.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2016)

Agledhill said:


> I ride this same trail 3-4 times a week and take the same lines. The was my first time on my 27.5+ tires. Just wondering if people are having the same experience as me with these tires, or 27.5+ in general.


doesn't = you hit the same rock/s straight up, at an angle etc. Since both the ikon/rekon are new not many folk have them yet to make any sort of comparison. Just some horrible luck on your end especially using the almighty tubeless/stans combo as that's near bullet proof some will state.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Curious what your "normal" tyres are?


Agledhill said:


> Running tubeless with stans. I dropped a 3ft drop in a rock garden and heard the tire blow. There was a hole in the middle of the tread. I put a tube in it for the ride out.


----------



## Agledhill (Feb 25, 2011)

LyNx said:


> Curious what your "normal" tyres are?


Normal tires are 29x2.3 maxxis minion dhf & dhr.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

What casings?


Agledhill said:


> Normal tires are 29x2.3 maxxis minion dhf & dhr.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

I have been getting cuts mid-tread on my 2.8 Nobby Nic's.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

RSAmerica said:


> I have been getting cuts mid-tread on my 2.8 Nobby Nic's.


This is what's happening. I talked with the Scott Bikes demo guy (who send these bikes out for a living) and he said "the + bikes people come back with the biggest smiles on their faces, but also come back walking more than any other bikes he sends out" to quote him.

You just can't make an 800-900 gram 2.8" tire and expect it to be as durable and to ride as hard as a 2.3".


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Makes sense


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

jsalas2 said:


> Makes sense


Maxxis chronicle. A little heavier but who cares. Same smile, no walking.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Anyone try Stan's Race Sealant?

http://m.pinkbike.com/news/stans-new-race-sealant-review.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2016)

RSAmerica said:


> Anyone try Stan's Race Sealant?


nope cuz i use toobs..


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Got 2 of the duo EXO for $140 shipped TO Texas from https://www.bike-components.de/en/ Got the duo hoping they are more durable.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

jsalas2 said:


> Got 2 of the duo EXO for $140 shipped TO Texas from https://www.bike-components.de/en/ Got the duo hoping they are more durable.


How long did they say shipping would be?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Didn't say, just shipped, I'm tracking it now, figuring on a week.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

dirtbyte said:


> Maxxis chronicle. A little heavier but who cares. Same smile, no walking.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Yup. I've pinched and punctured so many 29+ tires since 2013 that I've lost count. The Chronicles are heavier and not super grippy in loose terrain, but can be run at low pressures and are totally worth it.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Finally came in from Germany. Ordered on the 18th May and received today 31 May. Very lightweight compared to what I'm using now. Over a pound lighter. Getting my rims rebuilt. Will be about a week before I can try them out. Total cost was $141 US, shipped $70.50 ea. The bags they came in are nicer that my helmet bag. Insides are lined in orange. nice. Will post more when my rims are finished.


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

Mine weighted 796g, too much difference ! 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

STS said:


> Mine weighted 796g, too much difference !
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Scales aren't exact and aren't the same, take any weight you see or read on a forum with a grain of salt.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

STS said:


> Mine weighted 796g, too much difference !
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Not that far off, site says 825 grams, mine are the dual compound not the 3c. Since there are reviews of them being thin from the Hightower site. I went with the stiffer ones.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Sick Riot, please post a full bike shot, either here or on the canfield sub.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Screw that, I'd tear those on the first ride at that weight.


----------



## etacata (Mar 3, 2010)

Any word when they will release the hr2 plus size tire? I'm really excited about this one?


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Stopbreakindown said:


> Sick Riot, please post a full bike shot, either here or on the canfield sub.


2.8 Rekon in back, Trailboss 3.0 in front


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

etacata said:


> Any word when they will release the hr2 plus size tire? I'm really excited about this one?


No specific ETA yet that I've seen - I suspect that the OEM market will get the first shot at that (similar to how the Hightower and Pipeline appeared shod with Ikon+ and Rekon+ rubber before they had all the information up).


----------



## Dirt-Salsa (Mar 30, 2015)

*1st ride on the Rekons*

Have been running the Schwalbe Rocket Rons "3 Snake Skins on the Salsa Pony Rustler - Was able to pick these up at LBS and get them installed tubless. Weighed in at 795g...about 60 grams lighter than the RR's. the Rekon's have a much deeper/aggresive tread and feels like stiffer sidewalls. I ride in the AZ desert...lots of sharp rocks so EXO was mandatory.

1st ride I felt more traction in loose corners and more nimble in the tech sections. I will have to play with the tire pressures until I dial it in...but ran 18r/16f (I am 200lbs.) The RR's rolled over rocks/holes better and seemed a lot bigger than the Rekons...I did no scientific measurements.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2016)

^^ man the lugs are tall, maybe 4mm?? whom did you source them from??


----------



## mtnwater (Jan 7, 2004)

For what it's worth I'm pretty underwhelmed by the Rekon. Ordered from Universal:
https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=80860

The tire is much less aggressive than the Nobby Nic. It also has a narrower profile. I declined to keep it on my bike and installed it on the rear of my wife's bike. It measures just over 2.5" on her 30 mm ID rim.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

I can't be alone in being truly annoyed with the bags. I'd rather save $10/tire and just have a hang tag like any other tire. 
The ikons look great on the xm551 rims though.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

I liked the bags, but I only paid $70 each. But I'd also like a lower price than a fancy bag. They are narrower then the nobby nics. Only measured 2.65, rather have wider, but that's about as wide as I can go on my rear.


----------



## etacata (Mar 3, 2010)

I wish they ran bigger. My magic mary is about the same height and width. Good tires thou have been enjoying mine as a front tire and no 2.8 rear. Looking forward to the release of the other maxxis plus tires.

Do u think maxxis will offer any of these new tires in a 3.0 size?


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, I think they will.


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

jsalas2 said:


> 2.8 Rekon in back, Trailboss 3.0 in front


What rim are you running in the back? Looking at a Riot but the Canfield site says a 2.8 on a i35rim.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

That's it, wtb asym i35 with 2.8 Rekon in back


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

jsalas2 said:


> 2.8 Rekon in back, Trailboss 3.0 in front


Riot with Rekon's front and back


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

Damn. So much for the Riot. I have Scrapers that fit in my Sultan and hardtail. Oh well.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Other guys in the riot group are using scrapers front and rear.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

So if and when Maxxis release the 3" minion it should measure about the same as a Nobby Nic 2.8 and fit in a pike haha


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

jsalas2 said:


> Other guys in the riot group are using scrapers front and rear.


Good point. Looking forward to a ride report with the Rekons on from you. Great looking bike!


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

Anybody can compared the Rekon to the WTB Breakout tire with i35rim?


----------



## savo (Oct 15, 2009)

mojak said:


> Anybody can compared the Rekon to the WTB Breakout tire with i35rim?


from the numbers in this thread looks like the rekon has the same size of my Breakout 2.5...


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

I have both and they are not that far apart, on my i35 the Breakout measures a true 2.5 and the Rekon 2.65. The main difference is a weight savings, but at a cost of strength, as the Rekon is allot thinner than the Breakout. If the rekon proves to be durable then it will be a good deal, if not I will go back to the breakouts as they are a very good tire.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Curious what your trails conditions are like? Have you ridden the Breakout in the wet, specifically on wet roots and mossy rocks? As as when I had the WTB Trailblazer 2.8" R/ Trailboss 3.0", I experienced such scary lack of any sort of grip in those situations I couldn't wait to get something to handle wet better. Have had the NN. 2.8"s for about 6 weeks, but have not had the chance to ride them in the wet on those sorts of trails since rain has been almost non existent recently. I'm getting the Rekons because I know and trust Maxxis rubber in those situations and they give the best semblance of grip I've experienced of any brand.



jsalas2 said:


> I have both and they are not that far apart, on my i35 the Breakout measures a true 2.5 and the Rekon 2.65. The main difference is a weight savings, but at a cost of strength, as the Rekon is allot thinner than the Breakout. If the rekon proves to be durable then it will be a good deal, if not I will go back to the breakouts as they are a very good tire.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

In the part of Tx where I'm at, it's dry, loose over hard , rocky, technical little elevation, no wet, no roots.


----------



## savo (Oct 15, 2009)

jsalas2 said:


> I have both and they are not that far apart, on my i35 the Breakout measures a true 2.5 and the Rekon 2.65. The main difference is a weight savings, but at a cost of strength, as the Rekon is allot thinner than the Breakout. If the rekon proves to be durable then it will be a good deal, if not I will go back to the breakouts as they are a very good tire.


Is the rekon any taller in diameter?


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

No about the same


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Just got mine from Deutsch land.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

RSAmerica said:


> Just got mine from Deutsch land.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those look great. Eager to hear how they ride & overall durability.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2016)

RSAmerica said:


> Just got mine from Deutsch land.


very nice


----------



## Tor (Jan 5, 2013)

I got my Rekon+ a couple of weeks ago and a Ikon+ last week. I'm a bit disappointed with the narrow width of the tires, but the grip is good, they roll fast and made the bike much quicker compared to the nobby nic 3" trailstar. AND they fit in a standard 27.5 fox fork. I can also run with a higher pressure and they still feel softer than the NN. For me this is the best plus tires so far. (tested: trax fatty, nobby nic)


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Tor said:


> I got my Rekon+ a couple of weeks ago and a Ikon+ last week. I'm a bit disappointed with the narrow width of the tires, but the grip is good, they roll fast and made the bike much quicker compared to the nobby nic 3" trailstar. AND they fit in a standard 27.5 fox fork. I can also run with a higher pressure and they still feel softer than the NN. For me this is the best plus tires so far. (tested: trax fatty, nobby nic)


What is the rim width you are using?


----------



## Tor (Jan 5, 2013)

45mm internal


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm running 40mm but so far I only used the Chronicle 3.0 that came with the bike. I have a set of 2,8 NN Pacestar/Trailstar waiting thinking to swap them for Recon+


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

What does the width measure on those rims. On my 35 internal they measure 2.66


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

jsalas2 said:


> What does the width measure on those rims. On my 35 internal they measure 2.66


casing? is that at riding pressure or mounted-25psi-just-popped-the-tyre-on ?  enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Casing and knobs are right at the same width, just measured after a ride at 14psi still 2.66. In the Sc Hightower thread, they say they ended up at 2.7 after a few weeks, we shall see


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

thanks much!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2016)

jsalas2 said:


> Casing and knobs are right at the same width, just measured after a ride at 14psi still 2.66. In the Sc Hightower thread, they say they ended up at 2.7 after a few weeks, we shall see


if they managed a bit of stretch after a couple rides and come @ 2.7 that's within reason IMV anyway.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Does the rekon+ have decent sidewall protection for sharp rocks? Sounds kind of light. I usually get EXO or silkworm which seems to work well for me.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

jacksonlui said:


> Does the rekon+ have decent sidewall protection for sharp rocks? Sounds kind of light. I usually get EXO or silkworm which seems to work well for me.


The Exo claims to, like the rest of the line, but I have yet to really drag the tire through the razors.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Any ride updates with this combo?


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

bogeydog said:


> Any ride updates with this combo?


I switch from 2.8 NN to 2.8 R+ & I+. The NN are better in the wet and on loose climbs with roots and rocks. The maxxis are great in the dry over hard. They are super fast and ~ 100 grams lighter. The maxxis have great grip in the dry where the NN will skid. The NN are better in the sand and Leaf covered trails.

I ran the Maxxis at Raystown Lake (hard clay) and the were great vs NN that suck there. Back him in NJ the Maxxis will be my summer tire and in the fall and winter the NN will fit the bill. Or Recon+ front and Rear.

Also you need to run higher pressure in the Maxxis 2-3 psi higher then the NN. I think it's because the Maxxis is 120 vs 67 tpi. The Maxxis a super supple.

Also no cuts so far with the Maxxis.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2016)

RSAmerica said:


> I switch from 2.8 NN to 2.8 R+ & I+. The NN are better in the wet and on loose climbs with roots and rocks. The maxxis are great in the dry over hard. They are super fast and ~ 100 grams lighter. The maxxis have great grip in the dry where the NN will skid. The NN are better in the sand and Leaf covered trails.
> 
> I ran the Maxxis at Raystown Lake (hard clay) and the were great vs NN that suck there. Back him in NJ the Maxxis will be my summer tire and in the fall and winter the NN will fit the bill. Or Recon+ front and Rear.
> 
> ...


did you try the 120tpi NN or RR??


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Love the knobs on the rekons. It almost looks like an overweight dhr2. The ikon looks like a nice high volume tire but the large gaps between tread worries me. I haven't ridden either. Thanks for the feedback. So far I'm planning on Rekon front and rear for my next build.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well fvck me sideways, not what I would expect ut: For me Maxxis rubber has always been the top perform when things get wet and that is why I ordered my set of Rekons _(still waiting on them)_ despite having a set of 2.8"s Nobby Nics. I'm hoping somehow you are wrong and I didn't waste my $$ for the wrong reason 



RSAmerica said:


> I switch from 2.8 NN to 2.8 R+ & I+. The NN are better in the wet and on loose climbs with roots and rocks. The maxxis are great in the dry over hard. They are super fast and ~ 100 grams lighter. The maxxis have great grip in the dry where the NN will skid. The NN are better in the sand and Leaf covered trails.
> 
> I ran the Maxxis at Raystown Lake (hard clay) and the were great vs NN that suck there. Back him in NJ the Maxxis will be my summer tire and in the fall and winter the NN will fit the bill. Or Recon+ front and Rear.
> 
> ...


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> did you try the 120tpi NN or RR??


NN only come in 67tpi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

LyNx said:


> Well fvck me sideways, not what I would expect ut: For me Maxxis rubber has always been the top perform when things get wet and that is why I ordered my set of Rekons _(still waiting on them)_ despite having a set of 2.8"s Nobby Nics. I'm hoping somehow you are wrong and I didn't waste my $$ for the wrong reason


I only rode the R+ & I+ in some craze Raystown Lake clay mud puddles that I do not know what would work in. My wet riding has be on the NN.

So keep you pants on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

So WTF was this comment meant to mean then? How can you make such a statement if you haven't ridden the Rekon/Ikon in the wet on wet rocks and roots?? ut:


> *I switch from 2.8 NN to 2.8 R+ & I+. The NN are better in the wet and on loose climbs with roots and rocks*.





RSAmerica said:


> I only rode the R+ & I+ in some craze Raystown Lake clay mud puddles that I do not know what would work in. My wet riding has be on the NN.
> 
> So keep you pants on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

Boys an' girls, let's get the popcorn, LyNx is ready for ROUND ONE - ding' ding' (-:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Raystown is fast and flowy. No tech at all. I ride my rigid there. When the ground is saturated, it turns into sticky clay. I find it strange that the NN would perform poorly there. Personally I think the Rekons are decent on wet rocky Appalachian trails considering how thin the casing is. I personally prefer a tire with a heavier casing on my FS but I love my Chupa at Raystown. I await your impressions of the Rekon but wonder if you will like them over a DHF especially if a Purg didn't do it for you. I'm thinking of rocking Aggressor rear and DHF 3C front but the Aggressor is a 100gm heavier than my Purg Grid and the fire road climbs back up can be a little tedious. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

well, Ikon on a 50mm rim on the rear of my Jones. 4mm clearance at 20psi, which i hope will increase once at riding pressure.

the Ikon is a very similar b2b to the trailblazer i had in there, but the 'crewcut/high&tight' tread on the trailblazer did afford more clearance.

it is 71mm at 20psi on the 50mm E/45mm I rim.


----------



## alixta (Dec 27, 2006)

dRjOn said:


> .....
> the Ikon is a very similar b2b to the trailblazer i had in there, but the 'crewcut/high&tight' tread on the trailblazer did afford more clearance.....


Keen to hear your ride comparison TB vs Ikon out back dRjOn.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

The ikon is definitely more predictable than the trailblazer. 
It starts to give and slide progressively, unlike the tb, when it goes, it's gone. 

The ikon is no better or worse than anything else in the same small knob vein. It's ok on wet rocks and roots, but the nn has way bigger knobs and is obviously gonna be more agro in those cases. But it's way faster. Pick your poison.

Both the rocket Ron and the ikon do not like mud, but they clear very easily and quickly (there's none of that clay quicksand stuff 'round here), so like everything else bicycle, it ultimately comes down to the rider and not the hardware.


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Does anyone have a bead to bead measurement of the following tires:

Vee Rubber Fatty Trax 2.8

Vee Rubber Fatty Trax 3.25

Schwalbe NN 3.0

WTB Trailboss 3.0


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

EBG 18T said:


> Does anyone have a bead to bead measurement of the following tires:
> 
> Vee Rubber Fatty Trax 2.8
> 
> ...


I can measure the NN 2.8 if that helps.

Let me know!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

0lli said:


> I can measure the NN 2.8 if that helps.
> 
> Let me know!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you could that would be great. More info is better than not enough. Thanks


----------



## mothertruckinsteve (Mar 8, 2015)

EBG 18T said:


> Does anyone have a bead to bead measurement of the following tires:
> 
> Vee Rubber Fatty Trax 2.8
> 
> ...


http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/27-5-tire-bead-bead-measurements-972235.html

I don't think I believe the b2b measurement of the Trailboss in the linked thread, but it's got good data for a lot of + tires.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

mothertruckinsteve said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/27-5-tire-bead-bead-measurements-972235.html
> 
> I don't think I believe the b2b measurement of the Trailboss in the linked thread, but it's got good data for a lot of + tires.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

RSAmerica said:


> Also no cuts so far with the Maxxis.


Spoke to soon or just jinxed myself. Double flat today front & rear in the same rock even managed to get a pincher in the rear. Stanley's race fluid came through sealed the holes but lost a lot of air. Just pumped them backup. The NN usually get a big cut under the same circumstances which do not seal. No mud though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2016)

RSAmerica said:


> Spoke to soon or just jinxed myself. Double flat today front & rear in the same rock even managed to get a pincher in the rear. Stanley's race fluid came through sealed the holes but lost a lot of air. Just pumped them backup. The NN usually get a big cut under the same circumstances which do not seal. No mud though


but you weren't on NN correct? yup mum's the word or else.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> but you weren't on NN correct? yup mum's the word or else.


I was riding Maxxis R+ & I+....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

EBG 18T said:


> If you could that would be great. More info is better than not enough. Thanks


@EBG 18T

My NN 2.8's are 2.9' wide on my i45 WTB Scrapers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Olli!


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

EBG 18T said:


> Thanks Olli!


Np!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2016)

RSAmerica said:


> I was riding Maxxis R+ & I+....


understood, so no way to confirm what damage if any a NN would sustain correct??


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

EBG 18T said:


> Does anyone have a bead to bead measurement of the following tires:
> 
> Vee Rubber Fatty Trax 2.8
> 
> ...


Not the same but can help:

V T fatty 3.0 175mm
Maxxis rekon 2.8 172mm

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Got the trailboss 3.0 on a wtb i35, measures 2.92 at the knobs and bead to bead measures 7 1/8 in.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

jsalas2 said:


> Riot with Rekon's front and back


in an i35 rim, what's how wide is the knob and the carcass for a rekon? is the carcass bulging more than the knobs?


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Just measured knob width 2.66 and casing width 2.61 on the i35 rim.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

jsalas2 said:


> Just measured knob width 2.66 and casing width 2.61 on the i35 rim.


and i'm guessing that if it were in an i40, the casing will bulge by a tiny bit or just be equal with the side knobs... not bad going a bit more wider then. i think i've read somewhere that scott genius had side knobs = carcass in an i40 for an NN 2.8.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Someone else had them on an i40rim and they measured out at 2.7 at the knobs


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Any ride updates?

I was a little worried about the yellow MAXXIS, but once they were installed I liked them. A previous poster used the word Nascar. I agree, but I think they look pretty cool. Will ride Sunday afternoon.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Ride a familiar set of trails today with Rekon+. Went out with pressures of 14f 15r. Dropped midway to 13f 14r. Probably can go lower. Contrary to another's comment, I didn't think they were more supple than Nobby Nics. However they are definitely faster. I found them to be more stable as well. The NN seemed more squirmy. Time will tell. Likely will drop 1 more psi. BTW, I am 150 lbs on. Mojo 3.


----------



## artnshel (Jul 10, 2004)

I bit the bullet and tried one despite the price. It's been my favorite plus rear tire so far. At 17.5psi it's much more flat resistant than the NN2.8 I had before. Unfortunately the low center knobs which I liked at first now have lost their braking traction after about 275 miles. I'm going to try a Wtb Ranger on the rear next.


----------



## jtaylor996 (Jul 8, 2016)

Where's the best place to buy these tires right now (I'm in the US)?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2016)

bogeydog said:


> Any ride updates?
> 
> I was a little worried about the yellow MAXXIS, but once they were installed I liked them. A previous poster used the word Nascar. I agree, but I think they look pretty cool. Will ride Sunday afternoon.


not so bad and it is their theme, wish they had a variety of colors though.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

artnshel said:


> I bit the bullet and tried one despite the price. It's been my favorite plus rear tire so far. At 17.5psi it's much more flat resistant than the NN2.8 I had before. Unfortunately the low center knobs which I liked at first now have lost their braking traction after about 275 miles. I'm going to try a Wtb Ranger on the rear next.


Which tire did you go with on your rear? I have a Rocket Ron on my back tire and i keep getting sidewall leaks. I'm looking for a more resilient 2.8" tubeless rear tire.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

*Maxxix Rekon*



jtaylor996 said:


> Where's the best place to buy these tires right now (I'm in the US)?


We ordered ours from Germany -
https://www.bike-components.de/en/M...Ready-EXO-27-5-Faltreifen-Modell-2017-p49844/

Just one week to California. Shipping was $25, but we bought 4 so only 6.25 per tire. (PayPal was not working on their site at the time)

FYI, the weights were ~800g: 785, 799, 800 & 816g.


----------



## jtaylor996 (Jul 8, 2016)

Any news on when the 3" versions come out?


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

Have a set of lightly used (3 rides) Rekon 2.8 I'm selling. Dual Compound, were mounted tubeless with stans. PM if interested. 

SOLD
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsalsa (Jun 10, 2011)

Any comments on the Rekon vs Ikon on the rear? About to get a set and torn between all Rekon or Rekon/Ikon for the Pony...


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Im interested as well but im leaning more towards a rekon f/r for that extra traction in lieu of a slightly faster rolling tire but i dont want a pig on the rear. Tough choice when it costs $100 a tire. Much more palatable at $65 each if you make a mistake

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Rekon f/r. Rolls quick and great traction, here in Texas. Dry rocky loose over hardpack. We don't get wet conditions here. Can't comment on that.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Where are you getting these tires? Cant seem to find them online

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

PayPal not working you have to email them with what you want and ask them to send you a Paypal invoice. Also you can go on chat with them when they're open German time they have both models,prices are good too. https://www.bike-components.de/azdv...ufacturer_id=&order=manufacturer_asc&limit=24


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

LyNx said:


> So WTF was this comment meant to mean then? How can you make such a statement if you haven't ridden the Rekon/Ikon in the wet on wet rocks and roots?? ut:


FWIW, I ran a rear NN 2.8 pacestar in the wet on a very rooty/somewhat rocky trail and it scared the crap outta me. Kept sliding out from under me, even on flat ground... Swapped to a WTB ranger and have been very happy with the improved overall traction, great SS climbing tire.


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

I know it's not an Icon but I went from the WTB Ranger f/r which is similar in design to the Icon, to Rekon 2c f/r (thanks nyrangersfan222!) and did notice an increase in rolling resistance but it is minor. The increased traction is what I was after but like I said, that also came with a minor increase in rolling resistance that was absolutely perceivable but it's not anything that's going to make me change tires again. They are not by any means a slow tire. The weight/traction/rolling/cornering seems to be the right compromise and everything I'm looking for in a B+ tire.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2016)

Back2MTB said:


> FWIW, I ran a rear NN 2.8 pacestar in the wet on a very rooty/somewhat rocky trail and it scared the crap outta me. Kept sliding out from under me, even on flat ground... Swapped to a WTB ranger and have been very happy with the improved overall traction, great SS climbing tire.


PSI is essential and may answer why this occurred.


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

nvphatty said:


> PSI is essential and may answer why this occurred.


I was able to get the front to a point that I am comfortable with running it 12-13psi but couldn't seem to find a balance point on the NN in the rear without smacking the rim all the time. I weigh 185 with gear and the bike is a ROS9 SS, might be different with a more petite rider on a squishier bike and less 'toothy' trails.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

12/14 f/r might be a good psi for many. 

@stumpy
Why not 3c up front? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

Just because I bought these used from nyrangersfan222. I would have liked a 3c up front but didn't feel like ordering from Germany or paying 130/120 plus shipping direct from Maxxis. I'm going to convert the wife's bike later on this year and when I do I will source a couple 3c's for the fronts and rock these 2c's on the rear. But for now these are great.


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm 190 and found 13/17 psi to be my numbers for these on i30 rims. Measured out to 66mm k2k and 65mm casing and 28-1/4" in diameter. I also felt like these are so much more supportive than the Rangers. It doesn't feel like the tires sag or squish as much. I felt like I was riding higher. These tires were also the easiest tires I have ever mounted. So easy to put on by hand and aired them up with my floor pump without stans or soapy water. Now if they wear better than WTB's I will be extremely impressed. I liked the Rangers. They were fast and fun but just weren't the right tool for the type of riding I was doing with them.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Im about 190 geared up. Ive ridden them 12/14 . I dont smash through things so depending, you might be able to drop the pressure a little. Not sure if 17 rear ials too bouncy

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

jacksonlui said:


> Im about 190 geared up. Ive ridden them 12/14 . I dont smash through things so depending, you might be able to drop the pressure a little. Not sure if 17 rear ials too bouncy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well I'm 190 out of the shower. I carry a pack with a tube, tools, personals, water for myself and my dog and I'm definitely a smasher on a 31 lb full squish in very rooty terrain. I got two rim strikes at 16.5 psi rear so I went up to 17 and was good the rest of the ride. Might try 12.5 front. It is amazing what .5 psi either direction makes.


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Ran this combination today on my Knolly Endorphin. These tires are small. 

First ride seemed ok and they grip decent enough. I think I had too much pressure however so I will have to play around with that.

I prefer the Schwalbe Nobby Nic/ Rocket Ron 2.8 combo but have a small rub in the right chainstay with the RRs.


----------



## TX_CLG (Sep 14, 2010)

My 27.5+ build is going another way. I have 2 Ikon+ in the bags, never used. $70 each shipped in the US. PM me if interested.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Darn. Just bought some on Friday. Im going to go with rekon f/r to start. Think i want the cornering knobs and the maxxis exo tires have been more durable than the schwalbes for me

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

Is it worth trying these on a 29 inner width rim? I am attempting to try plus size on my ROS and SIR on the cheap, and found a wheelset for under 300 with WTB asym i29 rims. Wish they had the 35's, but no dice.


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

I run 2.8s on i27 rims and they're awesome. Same deal for me, found great deal on the wheels


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

Back2MTB said:


> I run 2.8s on i27 rims and they're awesome. Same deal for me, found great deal on the wheels


Well... I think that seals it then. I'll think about it, but I see no reason not to try it. Anyone want to talk me out of the Maxxis options? I could spend less on other brand 2.8's (WTB, mainly), but I have heard a lot of other tires have durability issues that I haven't seen the Maxxis have.

If I do go Maxxis, Rekion/Ikon, Rekon f/r, or Ikon f/r? Mostly hardpack, some loose and loose over hard, and some rare rocky sections. It'll be on a SS, so I need good rear traction to make it up the steep climbs (or at least as far up as my legs will take me, I'd rather bail than have my traction fail me!).


----------



## shermanb (Jun 23, 2013)

garcia said:


> Is it worth trying these on a 29 inner width rim? I am attempting to try plus size on my ROS and SIR on the cheap, and found a wheelset for under 300 with WTB asym i29 rims. Wish they had the 35's, but no dice.


I think it depends on your riding style. If you are an aggressive rider, you will experience more sidewall instability than a wider rim. If you are a very upright rider that doesn't lean the bike into turns, you will probably be fine.

Think about an extreme case like trying to mount these to a road rim. The sidewalls will flare out much more than designed.

Bottom line is that I feel sidewall rigidity and durability is the Achilles heel of plus tires. Running them on narrow rims will not only expose the sidewall to more wear, but it will cause more side to side instability.

All of this is pure opinion based on my experience. For what it's worth, Maxxis does make one of the stiffest sidewalls in the plus game at the moment.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

shermanb said:


> I think it depends on your riding style. If you are an aggressive rider, you will experience more sidewall instability than a wider rim. If you are a very upright rider that doesn't lean the bike into turns, you will probably be fine.
> 
> Think about an extreme case like trying to mount these to a road rim. The sidewalls will flare out much more than designed.
> 
> ...


Good info, thanks. As it stands, I don't lean... at all. I WANt to lean, but I am always nervous. Also, this is meant to act as an experiment, see if I like the new + thing, and decide where to go afterwards. Worst case, I hate it, sell what I bought, and be out a couple bucks after recouping, or, decide its the real deal, sell the wheels and buy a wider set... or a new plus bike. Just not sure I want to sink 6-700 on a wheelset for a 29er to ride + tires, or 1400 for a whole new bike (plus my wide won't mind the wheels as much as a new bike taking up more space in the garage).


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

@ garcia

Mrs levity and I run 2.8 Rekons on rims with inner widths of 30mm (hers) and 32mm (mine). These rims give the tire a nice rounded profile that handles great, no "squirm" detected as low as 12psi. The knobs are right at the edge of the casing for protection. The i29 rims with give an ever so slightly sharper profile and handling but should be fine.

We find the Rekons to have about the right traction for conditions here in SoCal similar to those you mention. I would worry that the Ikons, which at best have only a tiny bit less rolling resistance, would not have enough grip.


----------



## shermanb (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

levity said:


> @ garcia
> 
> Mrs levity and I run 2.8 Rekons on rims with inner widths of 30mm (hers) and 32mm (mine). These rims give the tire a nice rounded profile that handles great. The i29 rims with give an ever so slightly sharper profile and handling but should be fine.
> 
> We find the Rekons to have about the right traction for conditions here in SoCal similar to those you mention. I would worry that the Ikons, which at best have only a tiny bit less rolling resistance, would not have enough grip.


That is my thought about the Ikon. I loved the tire on my 29er when I first tried (2.35), but that was compared to the dated small block 8 and nevegal or stan's raven. They are better on my 29mm Flow's, but I am going to try a different tire in the rear regardless. Sounds like it is best to stick with the Rekon, thanks.


----------



## shermanb (Jun 23, 2013)

levity said:


> @ garcia
> 
> Mrs levity and I run 2.8 Rekons on rims with inner widths of 30mm (hers) and 32mm (mine). These rims give the tire a nice rounded profile that handles great, no "squirm" detected as low as 12psi. The knobs are right at the edge of the casing for protection. The i29 rims with give an ever so slightly sharper profile and handling but should be fine.
> 
> We find the Rekons to have about the right traction for conditions here in SoCal similar to those you mention. I would worry that the Ikons, which at best have only a tiny bit less rolling resistance, would not have enough grip.


I hear that reasoning a lot. I feel like if you don't like the profile of the tire, buy another tire. Of course, within the confines of a 29er frame, a tire like that doesn't exist. I am wondering if a high volume 2.5 tire would be better for aggressive riding on a conversion frame.

I understand about them feeling fine. You really only feel the sidewall problems during aggressive riding. Burps and squirming usually only happen when force it put on the tires in a turn.

Running a narrow rim is fine, but it is a compromise that you will have to take into account when you are testing these to see if you like them. They just might feel a bit more squirmy. Not extremely noticeable, but it's there.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

I use the Rekon front and rear. The Rekon runs smaller then stated only 2.66 knob to knob on a i35 rim 35 inner diameter. So should be fine on a 29id rim. Just a little bit bigger than a true 2.5 tire but high-volume so you can run it at low pressures easily.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yes, well worth it,you will definitely be able to feel the benefits that B+ has to offer with those rims without too much drawback from rim width, enough to help you form an opinion on if they're for you. I run my Nobby Nic 2.8"s on i35 rims and they work fine, but I can feel a bit of squirm if I push them with what I consider "proper" pressures to get the full benefits of PLUS for a Rigid/HT. Should have a set of these in hand end of week or sometime next week if all goes well, can then compare to the NNs. Will prob end up building another B+ wheelset with i40 or 45 rims though if I really am going to ride the Rigid/HTs more.



garcia said:


> Is it worth trying these on a 29 inner width rim? I am attempting to try plus size on my ROS and SIR on the cheap, and found a wheelset for under 300 with WTB asym i29 rims. Wish they had the 35's, but no dice.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

What final pressures is everyone using and their geared up weight?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

jacksonlui said:


> What final pressures is everyone using and their geared up weight?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You're going to get a lot of different answers. Personal variables will dictate what you will use. Your weight, rim width, suspension, terrain, trail conditions and riding style will all be things you will want to take into consideration prior to and perhaps during each ride. I have one set of local trails that I will go as low as 12F and 16R and another that I run up to 13F and 17R. I will vary pressure by .5 psi depending on conditions. This weekend I hit up the bike parks and ran 16-17F & 20-21R. You obviously can use someone else's typical pressures as a starting point for your own but the reality is to get all the benefits that plus tires offer you will need to get a good gauge and experiment for yourself and your conditions.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Does 0.5psi make that much of a difference? I wanna go as low as i can but dont want to risk damaging my carbon rims. I did ride without air for a short smooth twisty section and it was fun. I was sliding all over the place. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Im currently at 13/15 and im 190lb geared up

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

17f/ 19r, or 17/18 is what I typically run. 160 lbs. 

Probably a bit on the high end, but it seems to work fine for me. You definitely won't damage your rims at this pressure.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

13/16. 210 geared up


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

jacksonlui said:


> Does 0.5psi make that much of a difference? I wanna go as low as i can but dont want to risk damaging my carbon rims. I did ride without air for a short smooth twisty section and it was fun. I was sliding all over the place.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I could notice a .5 psi change more with the WTB Rangers that I first ran prior to these and got in that habit of making that small of incremental changes. That said I have one trail that has this one root that at 16.5 I get a rim strike when I smash through and it won't at 17.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

Will this talk of .5 psi differences I must ask, what gauge are y'all using? I have a digital topeak that I am loving, but it doesn't do half psi...


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Im using a meiser that is for low pressure . 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

I have a Longacre Racing digital for low pressure. Must use a Schrader adapter though.


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

I also use a meiser low pressure dial gauge


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

StumpyandhisBike said:


> I also use a meiser low pressure dial gauge


Same here. Works great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wooly88 (Sep 1, 2009)

You guys have me wondering if my Topeak SmartGauge is accurate. It was just fine for "normal" sized 2.25 a 2.5 tires but...


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2016)

wooly88 said:


> You guys have me wondering if my Topeak SmartGauge is accurate. It was just fine for "normal" sized 2.25 a 2.5 tires but...


You could have 10 gauges avail for use and or testing purposes only to find a diff reading for each, use your topeak with a smile.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Measurimg equipment usually have a more difficult time with absolute accuracy but a much easier time with relative accuracy, which is what you need. As long as you use the same device, the relative accuracy will be good enough. Besides, absolute accuracy can change over time, thats why ppl get their instruments calibrated. Even a cheap gauge will have good relative accuracy for what we need.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Road these at 16/17 today. Set some PRs but overall slower for the 5.8 mile trail.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Maybe its faster in certain types if terrain on your ride, if you break it down on strava

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

jacksonlui said:


> Maybe its faster in certain types if terrain on your ride, if you break it down on strava
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Of course it is. But so is my XC bike.

I noted this pressure setup was indeed faster in some sections by stating "set some PRs".

But I also said they were slower overall for the whole trail.

Not saying what pressure is better 18/19 or 16/17. Some sections I was faster, others not so much.

The margin wasn't significant at all to even worry about it and actually was probably the result that I was on flat pedals when I normally ride clipless. ---- thought I would try.

My guess is that I will probably run this setup somewhere in the middle 17/18 or 16/18.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I use the Topeak Smart Gauge, at first with normal tyres always thought it must be wrong because it said my pressures were so low, but then saw so many pro team mechanics using it, figured my floor pump gauge must be off, now don't have the tyre feels rolly at what should be "good pressures" troubles I had when I went by the floor pump gauge. How I figured out it had to be fairly accurate was when I checked the pressures in my truck tyres and it was right around where it should be for them and showed the couple pounds variance front torear..



wooly88 said:


> You guys have me wondering if my Topeak SmartGauge is accurate. It was just fine for "normal" sized 2.25 a 2.5 tires but...


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

The Longacre gauge I mention is accurate to 1% or a 10th of a lbs.


----------



## chichiballz (Feb 5, 2008)

Using the Rekon upfront and ardent 2.4 in back on my Yeti SB5c. It's a very good setup and provides nice stability and overall epic smashing capabilities! I was using 13.5psi up front but felt I could drop a bit lower. It also measures out to be about 2.6" on ibis 741 rims with plenty of room/clearance on a non boosted fox 34.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

What does the 2.4 measure out in the back? My rekon measures 2.6 also.
Were you able to compare the rekon versus ardent 2.4 for the rear?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I have my rekon rear at 15psi. What pressure are you using on the ardent 2.4?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Can you also measure the height? From rim to top knob? Kinda hard to mix with rekons because of pressure and tire height differential 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chichiballz (Feb 5, 2008)

I put the Rekon on the rear just to see how it fits. There is maybe 2-3 MM from the seat stays, I figured once on the trail there would be serious rubbing and didn't want to try it. The Ardent volumes out really well. I was using DHRII in the rear (that one measured knob to knob 2.35 for me) before and the ardent definitely is bigger. I'll measure it out tonight but I think it's true 2.4 or 2.45. It also has a better/rounder profile than the DHRII. Pressure for ardent was 21-22 PSI. 

I'll measure the height of the two tonight.


----------



## chichiballz (Feb 5, 2008)

jacksonlui said:


> Can you also measure the height? From rim to top knob? Kinda hard to mix with rekons because of pressure and tire height differential
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


There was negligible difference in the tire heights from my rim. The Rekon measured ~2.3" and the ardent was between 2.2-2.3"


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Ok cool. Thx. Your pressure in the back is 21 on the ardent and 13-15 front for the rekon? Do you think thats too big a differential?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I wouldn't think so, not with my experience between <2.4" tyres and + 2.6"> tyres. I used to run my Ardent a bit higher than that on a narrower rim and since have run it on a wider (39mm IW) one and run it just under 20 PSI and weigh about the same. On my + fronts run anywhere between 12-15 PSI, depending on trail and type/speed of riding I'm doing, also don't like to feel tyre roll.



jacksonlui said:


> Ok cool. Thx. Your pressure in the back is 21 on the ardent and 13-15 front for the rekon? Do you think thats too big a differential?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chichiballz (Feb 5, 2008)

I didn't notice anything alarming or unstable while riding, was pushing it through my usual paces and at near top speed on an open fire road. The rekon felt pretty stiff still at 15psi so I kept dropping it by .5psi until it felt good when pushing in with my thumb. It has always been a rudimentary way for me to determine good tire pressure for the last 10 years. The Ardent wasn't pinging off rocks and gripped enough through technical sections and didn't feel like it wallowed when there is too little pressure.

I am also a light rider at 150-155 max geared up. My fox 34 has 1 volume spacer and psi set 55, while my float DPS is set at 125psi at 30% sag.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

nvphatty said:


> doesn't = you hit the same rock/s straight up, at an angle etc. Since both the ikon/rekon are new not many folk have them yet to make any sort of comparison. Just some horrible luck on your end especially using the almighty tubeless/stans combo as that's near bullet proof some will state.


Ya know, I get tired of this sort of response. Tires like the Rekon are designed for this very application, so if one gets holed so early in the game, that should get everyone's attention. I holed a Ranger on the third ride, i got this ^ same crappy response.

If a person doesn't regularly destroy tires and they hole a brand new tire, the only thing that should happen is you peeps go "huh", then sit back and wait.

Peeps, you know who you know who you are, the ones that sit back and watch while others spend their hard earned money on new products, only to vash usvwhen our opinions don't stand up to you expectations

The guy holed a brand new Rekon running at a devent pressure during normal riding where he has not holed tires in the past. He's pissed, dissapointed, and he's out one hundred simolians.

I ride WTB Trail Boss 3.0, they weigh a ton, they're a tad wide, but they've never leaked, lost a bead, or been damaged. Today I did what this guy ^ did probably twenty times, and my very well used Trail.Boss 3.0 are unscathef.

Anyone wanna buy some WTB Rangers so I can recoup my new adoptor costs?

Some of this ^ is tongue in cheek, but really, it does bug me when folks trash the messenger, esp when the messenger has the experience and paid cash.

Based on this guys tire failure, I would not buy a Rekon without being able to touch one and dxamine the casing.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Ive had 100 miles on my rekons and so far so good. A good mix of terrain including rock gardens and some downhill.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2016)

Nurse Ben said:


> Ya know, I get tired of this sort of response. Tires like the Rekon are designed for this very application, so if one gets holed so early in the game, that should get everyone's attention. I holed a Ranger on the third ride, i got this ^ same crappy response.


Your entitled to be tired but i spoke the truth like it or not, as i stated then both tires were newly released so absolutely no way to ascertain their long term durability for the masses, it does in fact happen on occasion with ANY tire that takes a bad hit from an awkward landing and gets holed..........does that constitute examining the casing on every tire in circulation?? i say not. And FYI i didn't trash the messenger to be clear.

You mention folks that sit back, have a look in the mirror after 1yr to date with this your 1st post in this thread.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

I have both the Rekon and Icon Plus. On one of my first rides, I went to an extremely sharp rock garden trail known for taking out tires. I pinch flatted the Rekon running 13 lbs in the rear. It was a small drop landing on some rock edges. I should have run a little more pressure. I now have the Ikon on the rear and it has held up fine for around 100 miles. I think these tires are fine if you are aware of their limitations and understand they like a finesse style of riding and not a brute style. I also weigh only 150.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Rekons are 800 gram tires. I repeat 800 gram tires. They weigh less than my Ardent 2.25 on my more XC build bike. They are high volume. They have a thin casing. Will they work for many? Heck yeh. But on a Switch Blade under a Clydesdale that lacks finesse, that rides Appalachia 4-5x a week, it's too fragile. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

DrDon said:


> Rekons are 800 gram tires. I repeat 800 gram tires. They weigh less than my Ardent 2.25 on my more XC build bike. They are high volume. They have a thin casing. Will they work for many? Heck yeh. But on a Switch Blade under a Clydesdale that lacks finesse, that rides Appalachia 4-5x a week, it's too fragile.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No doubt Don. The Shed flatted mine at the top section of the big down. However Patapsco has been kind to them.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Did you notice any plusses and minuses between the rekon and ikon as a rear tire? No pun intended.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chubb (Jun 27, 2011)

The advertised weights for the Rekon are 780 g for the 120 TPI 3C version and 825 gm for the 60 TPI Dual version. I bought one of each recently from Universal Cycles and I measured 783 g for the 3C and 848 g for the Dual on my digital postal scale.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I measured 796g for the 3C and 833g for the DC

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

On over 8 tires from maxxis, theyve all measured more than advertised. They must meaaure them different, maybe without the knobs!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Btw. Typically 4% more across the board with a few at 3% higher

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Was sliding all over the place today then i checked my rear psi. It was 16.5, im usually at 15. I dropped it to 14. Night and day difference in traction and composure. I think im gonna stick to 14 from now on and drop the front to 12

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Was sliding all over the place today then i checked my rear psi. It was 16.5, im usually at 15. I dropped it to 14. Night and day difference in traction and composure. I think im gonna stick to 14 from now on and drop the front to 12

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Try these tires at 755g each, a friend of mine is using them and say's they are the best so far. I just got a set for my 38mm wide external Light Bicycle 27.5 rims. Going on Canfield Brothers Nimble 9 and my 2016 Trek Fuel EX.


----------



## rwrusso (Apr 12, 2011)

Read through this thread looking for options when I wear out the WTB Breakout 2.5 tires I have now (on i29 rims). Rode with Stumpy last week, he loves the Rekon + 2.8, but they aren't that much wider than the Breakouts. Breakout measures right at 2.5" knob to knob. I have them at 14f/16r, I'm 200 lbs no gear. This was just a visual comparison.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

After failingto find the love with the new WTB tires, I broke down and gota set of the heavier Rekon w.8's.

Angel's Staircase, IMBA epic, very tough on tires, no issues, and let's just that I didn't take it easy on the 6+ mile downhill 

Rekon 2.8 EXO 60 tpi, 830gm, 13 psi, bombproof, fast, great all around tire, worth the money.

Only downside is they're closer to a 2.6, just 67mm wide on a 40mm rim.


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

Nurse Ben said:


> After failingto find the love with the new WTB tires, I broke down and gota set of the heavier Rekon w.8's.
> 
> Angel's Staircase, IMBA epic, very tough on tires, no issues, and let's just that I didn't take it easy on the 6+ mile downhill
> 
> ...


Interesting that they measure 67mm on a 40mm rim as that's the width I am seeing on an i30 rim. I don't think I ever weighed my tires by themselves.

For what its worth I am super impressed by these tires. They are holding up to everything I have thrown at them. Gnarly rocky downhill double black diamond trails at Killington VT. High speed turns and jumps at Highland. Rooty, rocky natural terrain at my local trails in Western NY. They climb well and descend well. With the proper pressures they also jump and land well.

We got some heavy rain around here on Saturday, so on Sunday I went for a ride to see how'd they do. Dropped my pressures down a bit more that I typically run to 11f/15r and the tires still performed great. Actually some of the best grip on wet slippery roots and bridges I've ever experienced while still being supportive enough for some fun switchback turns and smallish 1-2 foot jumps. I just had to finesse them a bit over the roots at speed so I don't rim strike.

That brings up an interesting point that I've been observing. When I went to 29 from 26 and then even more so going B+ from 29, one of the only downsides that I saw in my riding is that I felt like I had become less laser focused on my line. In both instances I felt like the need to carefully select line choice wasn't as needed. The problem was that it felt muted to a point, but the traction advantages and roll over was worth it. However now, with the Rekon's on my bike, I'm finding myself again being selective of my lines but looking at new lines. Lines that look at a glance tougher because of the roots or a big rock that may be there but it might be the best grade or the widest option to fit my handlebars through. I also am railing flat turns like there's a berm there. I find I can have just as much precision in my steering as I did with narrow tires. Its just different. I had to adapt to it though and I really like it. I think the Rekon is a great trail bike tire for those of us that ride mostly XC but like to get good and rowdy now and then also. Mine are 2C f/r and I think I just would like something a bit more sticky for the front so will probably get a 3C even though mine aren't worn out yet. I'm also still interested to see how the Minions or the Butcher perform. Could my set up be even better still?

Just because I like to compare, I plan on throwing my 29's (Butcher Control 2.3f/NN performance 2.25r) back onto my Satori again for a few rides to see if I can notice any other differences. I did that once before and didn't care for the way my bike climbed, or the feedback I got going over roots or how slow my turn in was, which is funny because I loved that bike as a 29 prior to converting.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

StumpyandhisBike said:


> Interesting that they measure 67mm on a 40mm rim as that's the width I am seeing on an i30 rim. I don't think I ever weighed my tires by themselves.
> 
> For what its worth I am super impressed by these tires. They are holding up to everything I have thrown at them. Gnarly rocky downhill double black diamond trails at Killington VT. High speed turns and jumps at Highland. Rooty, rocky natural terrain at my local trails in Western NY. They climb well and descend well. With the proper pressures they also jump and land well.
> 
> ...


You bring up a great point that I have before and that's riding technique greatly affects tire life. There are riders who plow through stuff. And there are riders who finesse and are all around lighter on the bike. Two techniques, nothing wrong with either. The latter being easier on tires. The plus tires seem to prefer less burly or plowing styles. I ride with quite a few super accomplished riders. No matter what their terrain, they flow and finesse and dance. All in all much less stress on everything. Just my 2 cents.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rwrusso (Apr 12, 2011)

StumpyandhisBike said:


> Interesting that they measure 67mm on a 40mm rim as that's the width I am seeing on an i30 rim. I don't think I ever weighed my tires by themselves.
> 
> For what its worth I am super impressed by these tires. They are holding up to everything I have thrown at them. Gnarly rocky downhill double black diamond trails at Killington VT. High speed turns and jumps at Highland. Rooty, rocky natural terrain at my local trails in Western NY. They climb well and descend well. With the proper pressures they also jump and land well.
> 
> ...


I have to learn to ride like you buddy. You make our trails sound fun. Haha.

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

The Rekons are more of a finesse tire, looking at 2.8 vs 3.0, control is more precise and more predictable, but they're still burly enough to plow through stuff when I don't feel like working or I screw up 

The Rekon handle low psi very well, ride them down to 11-12psi and didnt burp or feel.too sloppy, which is one of my check boxes when testing tires. I'm running 13-14 psi because I'm 200# riding tech at high speed on new wheels.

If you like the Ardent, you'll like the Rekon even more.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

bogeydog said:


> You bring up a great point that I have before and that's riding technique greatly affects tire life. There are riders who plow through stuff. And there are riders who finesse and are all around lighter on the bike. Two techniques, nothing wrong with either. The latter being easier on tires. The plus tires seem to prefer less burly or plowing styles. I ride with quite a few super accomplished riders. No matter what their terrain, they flow and finesse and dance. All in all much less stress on everything. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yeah, but some terrain is less finesseable, chunder is chunder, bad hits happen if you ride tech.

I guess I ride light, my racer buddy said I ride like a cat


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Thats another word for the p-word in a nice way. Lol. Jk

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

The rekons have enough grip for me. Even if its 2.66 inches instead of 2.8, im ok with that. Im wondering if 2.5 might be a sweet spot for me

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

rwrusso said:


> I have to learn to ride like you buddy. You make our trails sound fun. Haha.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


Haha! Our trails are fun man! I will be at the Wednesday night group ride tonight.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Noticed that the 3C rekon is 780g and the DC is 825g. Anyone know why the 3C is lighter?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fracaxis (May 2, 2006)

Probably the 120tpi vs 60tpi casing


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

fracaxis said:


> Probably the 120tpi vs 60tpi casing


Less rubber, higher thread count to add structure, but not generally more durable.

Go with the higher weight tires unless you ride like very light.


----------



## fracaxis (May 2, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> Less rubber, higher thread count to add structure, but not generally more durable.
> 
> Go with the higher weight tires unless you ride like very light.


Same amount of rubber, albeit a different density. Lower tpi is generally thicker but less compliant.

I do agree with going with the higher weight though as the 3c's usually wear faster than the dual compounds. Unless you're racing or have consistently wet conditions, the 3c's probably aren't worth it.


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

Can anybody comment on the width of the Rekon+ vs Ikon+ ? 
I just built up a 2017 Giant Trance with 35id rims and Rekon+ front and rear. The rear has me a little nervous. Not like 'oh sh*t' nervous, but there's not a lot of room if I knock the rear out of true. They're measuring about 2.67" 
Would the Ikon measure about the same? 
Also, would the Ikon role that much faster that it would be worth losing some grip? 
I ride mostly hard-pack Indiana Trails, and occasionally ride Pisgah.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

When I had both, the Ikon seemed a bit wider. Nothing that was significant, just more bulbous. If I had to guess, 1 to 1.5mm wider.

I did not like the Ikon for similar trails as you describe. In fact, as a rear, it was very easy to spin out on the climbs especially if it was loose or rooty. As such I sold it after 1 or 2 rides.

The Rekon is a much better tire as far as grip. In fact, it now is used as a rear, with a DHR 2.8 as my front tire.

This is a much better combination for trail riding.

Tires were ridden and tested on a Knolly Endorphin for reference.


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

Zerort said:


> When I had both, the Ikon seemed a bit wider. Nothing that was significant, just more bulbous. If I had to guess, 1 to 1.5mm wider.
> 
> I did not like the Ikon for similar trails as you describe. In fact, as a rear, it was very easy to spin out on the climbs especially if it was loose or rooty. As such I sold it after 1 or 2 rides.


Thanks - This is what I was looking for.


----------



## cpolism (Mar 20, 2010)

Zerort said:


> When I had both, the Ikon seemed a bit wider. Nothing that was significant, just more bulbous. If I had to guess, 1 to 1.5mm wider.
> 
> I did not like the Ikon for similar trails as you describe. In fact, as a rear, it was very easy to spin out on the climbs especially if it was loose or rooty. As such I sold it after 1 or 2 rides.
> 
> ...


Yep - I'm in the same boat. Rekon+ on the rear and DHR II 2.8 on the front. Love it


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

cpolism said:


> Yep - I'm in the same boat. Rekon+ on the rear and DHR II 2.8 on the front. Love it


Really DHR over a DHF? Better??


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

bdundee said:


> Really DHR over a DHF? Better??


Don't know if it's better, just what I chose to put on there.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Zerort said:


> Don't know if it's better, just what I chose to put on there.


My LBS fugged up and ordered a DHR instead of a DHF and I'm stuck with it. Should have just tried the DHR first before ordering a DHF but wanted to sell as new.


----------



## TX_CLG (Sep 14, 2010)

I have two Ikon+ tires that I'm looking to sell. Brand new in bags. PM me if interested.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Wouldn't be as good going by my experience with the regular versions of those 2 tyres, but it all depends on what your needs are. I ran the DHR2 upfront for a good while, was a decent front tyre, not as ultimate grip as the DHF, but damn good in some very dry and steep settings, but also rolled much better.



bdundee said:


> Really DHR over a DHF? Better??


----------



## HHL (Nov 24, 2004)

I have the 27.5+ DHR2 on the front and the same in the Rekon on the rear. The cases are 65.5 mm and the knobs on the DHR2 add another mm up front. I only have one ride on them, a mixed bag of rock garden, hardpack and slime (I was careful in the slime) and they seemed to hook up well on everything. I can't comment on speed, and cornering at speed, but I don't see why the nice side lugs on the DHR2 wouldn't hook up well. I think the Rekon+ is kind of a Goldilocks zone thing for me: under 800 gm, good for acceleration and just big enough knobs to hook up well on most things at my typical speeds. The Ikon+ might be great for a faster rider than I, but it is not for me at the moderate speeds and grab-hold-of-things levels I need at those speeds. That said, the DHR2 and the Rekon are both cool looking tires!


----------



## HHL (Nov 24, 2004)

I should add that the DHR2+ has that transition gap between the middle and side knobs that some people don't like, but it has never bothered me. The DHR2 has a relatively square profile, allowing you to get on the side knobs a little faster than a more rounded tire, like the Specialized tires.


----------



## cpolism (Mar 20, 2010)

bdundee said:


> Really DHR over a DHF? Better??


Yeah, at the time the DHF wasn't available. Someone recommended the DHR II up front anyway, so I figured I'd roll with it and see how I liked it. It apparently has less rolling resistance than it's counterpart, but it still kills me on the gradual climbs haha.


----------



## DoLB (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi, anyone here running the Ikon+ on a WTB Scraper i45?

Any tips on how to get the tire off? Just really really tight and a PITA to even break the bead. 

Also will there be any issues with running the 2.8 tire on the i45? WTB's site says the i45 was designed for 3.0 tires so just wondering if that'd be a problem.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

DoLB said:


> Hi, anyone here running the Ikon+ on a WTB Scraper i45?
> 
> Any tips on how to get the tire off? Just really really tight and a PITA to even break the bead.
> 
> Also will there be any issues with running the 2.8 tire on the i45? WTB's site says the i45 was designed for 3.0 tires so just wondering if that'd be a problem.


i45 is a bit wide for the Ikon+ 2.8 and will push the sidewalls beyond the tread lugs but will do the deed if that's your pleasure. An i35 or 40 very well may be the better choice for it.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yup, easy solution, LOTS of elbow grease  Seriously, you really have to roll the tyre over and pull as hard as you can, that bead-lock really does a great job keeping the bead in place, even with all the air 
out. As to using an i45 to run an 2.8" like the Rekon, like Phatty said, sidewalls will be wider that tread and be exposed to more abuse, so if you have lots of sharp rocks, not really a great idea, an i35-40 would be better.



DoLB said:


> Hi, anyone here running the Ikon+ on a WTB Scraper i45?
> 
> Any tips on how to get the tire off? Just really really tight and a PITA to even break the bead.
> 
> Also will there be any issues with running the 2.8 tire on the i45? WTB's site says the i45 was designed for 3.0 tires so just wondering if that'd be a problem.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

*Ikon + weight*

I guess you can say its spot on.


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

DoLB said:


> Hi, anyone here running the Ikon+ on a WTB Scraper i45?
> 
> Any tips on how to get the tire off? Just really really tight and a PITA to even break the bead.
> 
> Also will there be any issues with running the 2.8 tire on the i45? WTB's site says the i45 was designed for 3.0 tires so just wondering if that'd be a problem.


man hands, get mad at it.


----------



## DoLB (Jun 29, 2011)

Cool, thanks guys. Will go lower. 

And has anyone had a problem with wobbling on the tyre? Even with the rim straight, and bead properly seated (well as far as I can tell with the wire / line correctly in place and even) there's a very pronounced wobble. 

Could this have been a bad batch? My 29er ikon hasn't had issues. 

Getting it out has been fine, just had to really move it off to center when taking it out. But yeah, truing the wheel and the trouble getting it out was getting to me lol. 

Now I'm out of ideas. The wobble is pretty clear side to side and it nearly touches my chainstays. Any idea what could be the cause?


----------



## Integroid (May 25, 2016)

DoLB said:


> Cool, thanks guys. Will go lower.
> 
> And has anyone had a problem with wobbling on the tyre? Even with the rim straight, and bead properly seated (well as far as I can tell with the wire / line correctly in place and even) there's a very pronounced wobble.
> 
> ...


If it is definitely the tire, contact who you purchased it from for a replacement.


----------



## matt.s67 (Nov 4, 2016)

Has anyone directly compared the Rekon to Nobby Nic 2.8? I'm trying to figure out which tires I should order my Mojo 3 with...can't find any comparisons though.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

matt.s67 said:


> Has anyone directly compared the Rekon to Nobby Nic 2.8? I'm trying to figure out which tires I should order my Mojo 3 with...can't find any comparisons though.


I have both. If I recall, the NN is lighter.

Used both as a front tire. Very similar, but I prefer Schwalbe.


----------



## matt.s67 (Nov 4, 2016)

Zerort said:


> I have both. If I recall, the NN is lighter.
> 
> Used both as a front tire. Very similar, but I prefer Schwalbe.


Gotcha. I ride mostly on hardpacked shellrock with lots of loose sugar sand, so I really want something that won't wash out easily on the loose stuff.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Anyone have a date on the Rekon 2.6?


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

DoLB said:


> Hi, anyone here running the Ikon+ on a WTB Scraper i45?
> 
> Any tips on how to get the tire off? Just really really tight and a PITA to even break the bead.
> 
> Also will there be any issues with running the 2.8 tire on the i45? WTB's site says the i45 was designed for 3.0 tires so just wondering if that'd be a problem.


I run a Rekon 2.8 on the rear w i45 Scraper. No problems at all. Just wish we could get a more aggressive tread than Rekon from Maxxis, w super tacky compound. (I run nobbynic 3.0 trailstar on front)


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

jacksonlui said:


> Anyone have a date on the Rekon 2.6?


Not sure about that but the Forekaster 2.6 is available now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Was the forekaster designed to roll faster than the rekon? Not really sure what the difference between the two for loose rocky stuff. The rekons seem to have supported side knobs and closely packed center knobs which looks pretty fast.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

jacksonlui said:


> Anyone have a date on the Rekon 2.6?


Available now directly from Maxxis.


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

bogeydog said:


> Available now directly from Maxxis.


Ahhhh. I see it now. Under mountain tires and not under plus tires.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

jacksonlui said:


> Was the forekaster designed to roll faster than the rekon? Not really sure what the difference between the two for loose rocky stuff. The rekons seem to have supported side knobs and closely packed center knobs which looks pretty fast.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


There is a 3C maxx speed version of the FK so I would say yes. I used the 2.35 for XC racing and loved it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

So a 3c Maxx Terra DHF is not aggressive or sticky enough for you? ut:


BCsaltchucker said:


> I run a Rekon 2.8 on the rear w i45 Scraper. No problems at all. Just wish we could get a more aggressive tread than Rekon from Maxxis, w super tacky compound. (I run nobbynic 3.0 trailstar on front)


----------



## Integroid (May 25, 2016)

jacksonlui said:


> Anyone have a date on the Rekon 2.6?


They are available now. your local bike shop should be able to order them...if not you can order on the maxxis webshop.

Bicycle, Mountain, Rekon


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

You got me all hot and bothered for a split second and then I realized it's a 650 tire and not a 29". 
I'm desperate for a 29+ recon/ikon.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Keep in mind that the 27.5 + 2.8 measured more like 2.66. So the 2.6 could be narrower than you are hoping.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

I know we're all data geeks over here, so I just ran and checked, my b+ ikon (well loved) is 69mm on 40id rims and 15psi.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

BCsaltchucker said:


> I run a Rekon 2.8 on the rear w i45 Scraper. No problems at all. Just wish we could get a more aggressive tread than Rekon from Maxxis, w super tacky compound. (I run nobbynic 3.0 trailstar on front)


Just swapped Rekon for DHF 2.8,







loads more traction, rolls about the same, and weight about about the same

Sent from my TM101A620M using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

The rekon is 780g and the dhf is 980g. That's a 200g difference. I wouldn't consider them similar in weight. The rekon has smaller ramped knobs that are closer together which should roll faster but the dhf will offer much better traction for sure. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

My experience is that the DHF definitely rolls slower than the Rekon. Up front the advantage in traction was worth what feels like a marginal difference in rolling resistance. However out back the difference in resistance and weight felt more noticeable and I returned the Rekon to the rear


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

jacksonlui said:


> The rekon is 780g and the dhf is 980g. That's a 200g difference. I wouldn't consider them similar in weight. The rekon has smaller ramped knobs that are closer together which should roll faster but the dhf will offer much better traction for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


My rear rekon is the heavier 2c version, not much difference to me unless your very weight conscience, I also coming from heavy 1100-1200gram 3.0 tires, so any tire under 1000gr is light to me, same for rolling,I thought it would feel slower, coming from the big tires, but it doesn't. That how it feels to me actually riding them, where I ride, great tire.


----------



## big_hig (Feb 8, 2016)

What pressure are you guys running your Rekon at on the rear? I don't want to loose too much traction running higher pressure. I switched from a NN 2.8 to a Rekon 120tpi in the back and boy was it squirrely feeling at the same 15psi. The Schwalbe TR NN sidewalls are way stiffer I guess.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

16-18psi on rear.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah, the casings are definitely more flexible on the FK compared to the NN SS, had to bump pressure up a couple PSI for sure. Strange thing though, been running the 3C Rekon+ now for nearly a month and thought they seemed to roll quite well, but most likely not as good as the Pacestar NN, couldn't right? So just built another rear wheel and put one of my Pacestar NN on and it most definitely does not roll as fast as the softer compound 3C Rekon+, so tread design definitely plays a big role, not only compound in how a tyre rolls - could not believe how draggy the NN felt compare to the Rekon.



big_hig said:


> What pressure are you guys running your Rekon at on the rear? I don't want to loose too much traction running higher pressure. I switched from a NN 2.8 to a Rekon 120tpi in the back and boy was it squirrely feeling at the same 15psi. The Schwalbe TR NN sidewalls are way stiffer I guess.


----------



## Outlier73 (Dec 23, 2015)

I just switched over from 3.0 Purgatory / Ground Control Tires to 2.8 Rekon's and I was surprised by the increased rolling resistance with the Rekons. But the grip on cambered turns is vastly improved with the Rekon's so totally worth an increase in rolling resistance! 

My BB height is certainly lower and the bike feels much different (it feels somehow smaller) but pedal strikes are not as big of an issue as expected so I'm liking the Rekon's front and rear!


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Universal cycles has some good prices on the rekon 2.6 tires. As they roll out, looking forward to some good 2.8 vs 2.6 comparisons. The 2.8 measures 2.6, im gonna guess the 2.6 will measure 2.4. Might be good paired up with a dhf 2.5 up front or a rekon 2.8 up front for less weight but less traction.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Outlier73 (Dec 23, 2015)

I haven't measured my 2.8 Rekon but a friend of mine told me he measured his at exactly 2.8 on Specialized i29 rims. I will try to measure mine.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Outlier73 said:


> I haven't measured my 2.8 Rekon but a friend of mine told me he measured his at exactly 2.8 on Specialized i29 rims. I will try to measure mine.


He may be the first ever to have a Rekon measure 2.8. Lol. They are usually around 2.66 even on 35mm ID rims.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2017)

bogeydog said:


> He may be the first ever to have a Rekon measure 2.8. Lol..


on this planet, yup.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

LyNx said:


> So a 3c Maxx Terra DHF is not aggressive or sticky enough for you? ut:


could NOT find one to buy anywhere at the time, couple or three months ago. in exasperation, i just bought the Rekons 2.8 to make do. and actually .. huge improvement over the nobbynic 3.0 on the rear. I will be back on all Maxxis by fall, likely DHF


----------



## CWWalker (May 11, 2016)

Anyone gone from a 2.3 Minion DHF/DHR II setup to Rekon + F/R? I'm considering doing it on my 2015 Giant Reign. I measured and it appears they will fit. 29MM ID Flow MK3 rims.

I'm mainly looking to lose some rotational weight and rolling resistance, increase a little volume and suffer less on the climbs. Any comments?

I have also been looking at the Rekon 2.6, but now that I see the Rekon + fits, I am interested in it as well. 

Thanks


----------



## Outlier73 (Dec 23, 2015)

Outlier73 said:


> I just switched over from 3.0 Purgatory / Ground Control Tires to 2.8 Rekon's and I was surprised by the increased rolling resistance with the Rekons. But the grip on cambered turns is vastly improved with the Rekon's so totally worth an increase in rolling resistance!
> 
> My BB height is certainly lower and the bike feels much different (it feels somehow smaller) but pedal strikes are not as big of an issue as expected so I'm liking the Rekon's front and rear!


after about 5 rides (41 miles) I decided I'm not crazy about change from 3.0 Specialized tires to Rekon 2.8. The grip on the Rekons is better by far than my worn out ground control rear and surely better than the GC rear when new (impossible for me to compare now though). But I don't like how the tires "seemed" to have changed the geometry. Although I replaced both front and rear so geometry is actually unchanged. But the lower height make the bike feel less slack somehow and overall smaller. I'm able to avoid pedal strikes but i'm less confident pushing through technical sections and always expecting a pedal strike.

So I've changed my mind and have just set up a set of Purgatorys (Grid casing) front and rear. ...I did post the Rekons for sale in classified section for half what I paid if anyone is interested. (60TPI dual compound version.)


----------



## 300hp (Apr 23, 2008)

Lynx,

I've got 2.35 (measure 2.4) Nobby Nic pacestar 27.5x2.35 on my trail bike right now. I'm looking at going with 2.6 rekon's front and rear this season. Equal tire to equal tire, do you think the Rekon rolls as well as, if not better than a pacestar Nic?

thanks!!
h


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

300hp said:


> Lynx,
> 
> I've got 2.35 (measure 2.4) Nobby Nic pacestar 27.5x2.35 on my trail bike right now. I'm looking at going with 2.6 rekon's front and rear this season. Equal tire to equal tire, do you think the Rekon rolls as well as, if not better than a pacestar Nic?
> 
> ...


Rekon is a superior rear tire to the NN in pretty much every way. Rolling, traction, durability. In the wet the Rekon excels, NN SUCKS.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Rekons are good but ive found that they tend to slide on very wide dusty turns, probably because the center lugs arent pronounced . Its a bit unnerving going downhill around a cliff with a wide dusty turn at speed where you dont need to lean enough to engage the corner lugs. Other than that, i really like how the rekons feel underfoot. Im interested on how the 2.6 compares. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I'd say if you ride in any wet conditions, whether it be rocks, roots or mud, the Rekon 3C Maxx Terra, is way above the PS Nobby Nic and yet, somehow rolls as well, if not maybe slightly better  Agree with [email protected], in pretty much every way the Rekon is better than the Nobby Nic, except in volume where it's a tad smaller.

From my experience running the 650 2.8" with both tyres, these are my thoughts. Ran a pair of Nobby Nics F&R for about a year, then got 1 Rekon and put it on the front to gain some wet grip and did, by leaps over the NN. Then decided to put it on the rear of my Paradox paired with a 29x2.5 DH casing DHF, the combo seemed slow, but not horrible. Decided to dump the DH DHF in favour of a Chunky Monkey 2.4" and also decided to put the PS NN back on the rear, made no sense, but seemed to roll slower than the 3C Maxx Terra Rekon. Put the Rekon on my rigid paired with a 29x3" Chronicle and yup, the Rekon definitely feels faster compared to even a PS NN :???:



300hp said:


> Lynx, I've got 2.35 (measure 2.4) Nobby Nic pacestar 27.5x2.35 on my trail bike right now. I'm looking at going with 2.6 rekon's front and rear this season. Equal tire to equal tire, do you think the Rekon rolls as well as, if not better than a pacestar Nic?
> 
> thanks!!
> h


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

FFS, where is the ikon 29-2.8 already????


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

jacksonlui said:


> Rekons are good but ive found that they tend to slide on very wide dusty turns, probably because the center lugs arent pronounced . Its a bit unnerving going downhill around a cliff with a wide dusty turn at speed where you dont need to lean enough to engage the corner lugs. Other than that, i really like how the rekons feel underfoot. Im interested on how the 2.6 compares.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If we could just get a 2.5-2.8 WTB vigilante the world would be a better place.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Chippertheripper said:


> FFS, where is the ikon 29x2.8 already????


I'd also accept a 2.6 or 2.7


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

29x2.6" Sometime summer time AFAIK for the Rekon, haven't heard anything about them doing the Ikon. I'd prefer the next 29er tyre they "upsize" is the Forekaster, along with wider, hopefully also 25% bigger knobs to match the new girth 


Chippertheripper said:


> FFS, where is the ikon 29-2.8 already????
> 
> 
> ARandomBiker said:
> ...


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

ARandomBiker said:


> I'd also accept a 2.6 or 2.7
> 
> View attachment 1130626


No doubt. It would fit more conventional frames, and probably come close enough to offering the same ride.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Ive just gotten a hold of two rekon dc 2.8 tires and both measure about 910g. Has anyone measured theirs and got about the same weights? My first rekon was 832g. Seems to be a large deviation.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

You got the DC version, previous was what? 3C is always lighter than DC as casing is usually 120 TPI compared to 60 TPI. Did you by chance get a SS casing in DC compound? Looking at the weights, they now offer the 3C in normal EXO or SS/EXO which adds just over 100g, guessing this is in response to lots asking for bit burlier casings and not wanting to go DD.



jacksonlui said:


> Ive just gotten a hold of two rekon dc 2.8 tires and both measure about 910g. Has anyone measured theirs and got about the same weights? My first rekon was 832g. Seems to be a large deviation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

jacksonlui said:


> Ive just gotten a hold of two rekon dc 2.8 tires and both measure about 910g. Has anyone measured theirs and got about the same weights? My first rekon was 832g. Seems to be a large deviation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure weighing tires with a gram scale does more to make you slower than it could ever help. Can't be good for you.


----------



## Outlier73 (Dec 23, 2015)

I never weighed those tires since I don't have an accurate scale for that. I also don't know what they are supposed to weigh but I had heard in the high 800 gram territory for the dual compound 60 TPI version. (Maybe I read that on here somewhere) if that is correct low 900s is not too far off. Is there any chance Stans soaked into the tire adding some to the weight???

By the way, I have just one ride on my new 3.0 Purgatory tires and although I like the change in ride height, they don't grip nearly as good as those Rekons. Maybe I should have held on to them lol.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Im comparing to a previous DC as well. It isnt a silkworm version. Its spec'd at 825g. Its a little more than 10% off. Ive always knew maxxis always under reports the weights of their tires but 10% is more than tolerable for a manufacturing process. My Shwalbes weigh less than spec. Something to keep in mind if weight is a concern to you. I doubt the extra 90g is from sealant filling in the holes. Ive never seen any tire soak up 3oz of sealant. Its just poor mfg process control. However it does mean more rubber so a little more durable. Guess I'm expecting maxxis to produce product to spec, not 10% of spec in this day an age when youre paying premium prices for tires. And yes my scale is accurate and calibrated.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Wait, the tyres had sealant in them before you weighed them? If so well then would explain the difference to me, because I've had a tyre I weighed with dried sealant in and after I clean it out and it was somewhere around 70-80g IIRC.



jacksonlui said:


> Im comparing to a previous DC as well. It isnt a silkworm version. Its spec'd at 825g. Its a little more than 10% off. Ive always knew maxxis always under reports the weights of their tires but 10% is more than tolerable for a manufacturing process. My Shwalbes weigh less than spec. Something to keep in mind if weight is a concern to you. I doubt the extra 90g is from sealant filling in the holes. Ive never seen any tire soak up 3oz of sealant. Its just poor mfg process control. However it does mean more rubber so a little more durable. Guess I'm expecting maxxis to produce product to spec, not 10% of spec in this day an age when youre paying premium prices for tires. And yes my scale is accurate and calibrated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

LyNx said:


> Wait, the tyres had sealant in them before you weighed them? If so well then would explain the difference to me, because I've had a tyre I weighed with dried sealant in and after I clean it out and it was somewhere around 70-80g IIRC.


Ive been in contact with maxxis in regards to the weight discrepancy who have been in contact with their production facility overseas and finally got a definitive answer. Theyve confirmed to me that a change in the formula has caused a increase in weight which will offer a more robust tire. They've also said they will look into changing their listed weights online to reflect this. 
I didnt think sealant being absorbed by the tire would add 85g because 4oz of sealant is 113g and ive never seen it absorb 75% of the sealant, that would be a shitty tire and the rekon is not. I had wanted to follow up so others arent mislead.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, thanks for the follow up, that's actually very good news IMHO, most all PLUS tyres duffer from thinner than ideal casings. Didn't mean it was absorbed into the casing, just dried on it.



jacksonlui said:


> Ive been in contact with maxxis in regards to the weight discrepancy who have been in contact with their production facility overseas and finally got a definitive answer. Theyve confirmed to me that a change in the formula has caused a increase in weight which will offer a more robust tire. They've also said they will look into changing their listed weights online to reflect this.
> I didnt think sealant being absorbed by the tire would add 85g because 4oz of sealant is 113g and ive never seen it absorb 75% of the sealant, that would be a shitty tire and the rekon is not. I had wanted to follow up so others arent mislead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

jacksonlui said:


> Ive been in contact with maxxis in regards to the weight discrepancy who have been in contact with their production facility overseas and finally got a definitive answer. Theyve confirmed to me that a change in the formula has caused a increase in weight which will offer a more robust tire.


Interesting and thanks for posting this. I've got 2 DC Rekons coming so will weigh them. One I got a month ago was 840g.


----------



## Phantomtracer (Jan 13, 2004)

Just weighed 
Ikon. 2.8. 3c/exo/tl 782g
Rekon. 2.8. 3c/exo/tl 790.5g


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

Got my 2 new Rekons, 2.8 Exo DC. Both weigh 913g. Maxxis has obviously added some beef somewhere as all previous DC's I weighed were 825-840g.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

It matches my weights as well and corroborates with what maxxis said. I dont like the added weight on the rear. I was cool with the 825g previously and never had a problem with durability. Wonder if that carries forward to the 2.6 version. Dont like how they advertise one thing and you get another thing for something this expensive. 
Looking forward to the new addix schwalbe tires

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

jacksonlui said:


> It matches my weights as well and corroborates with what maxxis said. I dont like the added weight on the rear. I was cool with the 825g previously and never had a problem with durability. Wonder if that carries forward to the 2.6 version. Dont like how they advertise one thing and you get another thing for something this expensive.
> Looking forward to the new apex schwalbe tires
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Agreed they need to update their specs and nice if they said where they added the beef. But for my rocky Phoenix terrain, not minding some extra weight for a more robust tire. These are going on a light hardtail and the 840g version is on the back of my Hightower so not sure it will be apples to apples but see if I notice a difference.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

SPAM: I've got 2 Ikon+ tires (27.5x2.8) with all of 8 miles on them for sale. PM if interested. 2017 Maxxis Ikon 27.5x2.8 (2) - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

jacksonlui said:


> Rekons are good but ive found that they tend to slide on very wide dusty turns, ... dont need to lean enough to engage the corner lugs.


Interesting to hear.
What (internal) rim width are they on? Obviously the wider the rim, the more the cornering knobs get 'pushed up' and the less you have to lean to engage them.

Any chance of a pic of your tire's cross section?

Thanks


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Im on 34mn internal width rims. I went to rocket rons and now im back on rekons. I like the way the rekons feel a little more.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Uly (Aug 18, 2009)

The SS/EXO version of the Rekon was mentioned earlier. Has anyone actually tried these out in rocky conditions? Does the SilkShield version actually help protect from cuts/abrasion? I run the 60 TPI DC version on the rear and on my rocky trails I am getting micro tears and sealant seeping out all over the tire after a few rides.


----------



## RidetheBoat (Jun 14, 2017)

I would be interested to hear of anyone's long-term results or opinions as to handling and feel characteristics of Rekon 2.8's. I have read some comments of the ride being too muted or not quick, snappy or precise as a 2.35. During my demo's I rode a Ripley LS v2 with 2.6 NN's and was pretty blown away by the grip and elimination of trail chatter but didn't push them enough to get a good feel for response and handling on switchbacks. My CO trails have a lot of tight switchbacks over pretty buff'd which I love so I don't want a tire that's going to require any compromises. That's probably most important to me.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Not to look too stoopid, but what is the equivalent to the Rekon in 29"?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Rekon 29x2.6"  Seriously, that tyre should be out by end of year if not end of summer. As to what's currently available in 29+, there are no small 29+ options from Maxxis, the Rekon 2.6" will be the first, other than that you can choose from DHR2, DHF or Chronicle all in 29x3.0". Other than that if you're looking for 29", but not 3", then the closest I think would be the Tomahawk, if you want more aggressive, DHR2.



Simplemind said:


> Not to look too stoopid, but what is the equivalent to the Rekon in 29"?


----------



## activ3 (Jan 17, 2011)

FYI. I've had the DC 2.8 Rekon's on my Ibis Mojo 3 since January, they measure 2.65". I just built another Mojo 3 for a friend and he ordered the 3C 2.8 Rekons and after being mounted for 24 hours at 30psi they are measuring 2.79". 

So basically, in my experience the 3C compound Rekon is wider than the dual compound Rekon.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I had my 3c at 35psi overnight and still measures 2.6. I have one of the earlier models when they just came out. Not sure if it makes a difference

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## activ3 (Jan 17, 2011)

Ah ok. Maybe it's a production date thing then. Mine are early versions as well and these 3C's were purchased about a week ago.


----------



## CDIDriver (Mar 27, 2007)

*Rekon vs Chupacabra Experience?*

Just purchased a pair of 27.5 x 2.8 Chupacabra's but the tire pattern and knob height has me unconvinced. I live and ride in Phoenix and believe that I need a more aggressive knob and tire pattern for our loose rocky conditions.

The Rekon tire and knob pattern looks like it will dig in and provide better traction.

At $95 per tire or $200 a pair, I dont want to botch my first plus tire experience.

Any and all opinions are appreciated.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

CDIDriver said:


> Just purchased a pair of 27.5 x 2.8 Chupacabra's but the tire pattern and knob height has me unconvinced. I live and ride in Phoenix and believe that I need a more aggressive knob and tire pattern for our loose rocky conditions.
> 
> The Rekon tire and knob pattern looks like it will dig in and provide better traction.
> 
> ...


You might be surprised. put that much rubber on the ground and you don't need big knobs.

I've been riding Chronicles and Bomboloni's in PHX (T100, Cave Creek, SoMo) for a year and never needed more traction or cut up a tire. 
I ride with a lot of guys on plus bikes and we're all riding the same rubber with no issues.

That said, I will say I think my next front tire will be a Minion DHF 3.0 just to see what the difference is.


----------



## CDIDriver (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks ARandomBiker, that's exactly what my reliable salesman at my LBS stated. He claims that his customers have loved the ride and durability of the Chupacabra, however to me the Rekon's look they may be more robust and versatile. Furthermore, I also ride T-100, Black Canyon etc... and it has been 10+ years since I walked a bike out due to a sidewall failure.



ARandomBiker said:


> You might be surprised. put that much rubber on the ground and you don't need big knobs.
> 
> I've been riding Chronicles and Bomboloni's in PHX (T100, Cave Creek, SoMo) for a year and never needed more traction or cut up a tire.
> I ride with a lot of guys on plus bikes and we're all riding the same rubber with no issues.
> ...


----------



## Uly (Aug 18, 2009)

CDIDriver said:


> Just purchased a pair of 27.5 x 2.8 Chupacabra's but the tire pattern and knob height has me unconvinced. I live and ride in Phoenix and believe that I need a more aggressive knob and tire pattern for our loose rocky conditions.
> 
> The Rekon tire and knob pattern looks like it will dig in and provide better traction.
> 
> ...


I've run 2.8 Rekons front and rear. They definitely roll better than my dhf/dhrII combo on another bike. They don't roll fast enough, though, on the flat when I'm trying to keep up with faster riders rolling small blocks like a Racing Ralph. On the climbs, they definitely dig in better on loose over hard or rock/gravel over hard versus the Ikon I had on there.


----------

